# Planescape: A Hopeless Beginning



## Eluvan (Sep 25, 2005)

You awake on a cold, hard floor, with a headache and fuzzy memories of a very bad day indeed. The cell in which you lie is cramped and cold, and all around is an unnerving silence broken only by an unchanging, droning hum. The floor is vibrating ever so slightly, and there is a slight sense of motion, as of a ship in calm waters. Somehow these faint sense impressions seem oddly heightened, and even the drab metallic interior of the cell, and the unadorned corridor that can be seen through the bars, seem to press keenly on the senses. There are others here with you, a number of other slumped bodies littering the floor of the cell. Outside is a bored looking ogre guard, leaning idly against the wall with his unsheathed sword hanging loosely from one hand.

The scene is unchanging for some time before gradually a subtle change in the ambient noise becomes apparent. Behind the droning that seems to emanate from beneath the floor is another frequency, a kind of high pitched whistling. It is quiet at first, barely audible, but it grows quickly in volume until even the half-asleep guard seems to notice it with some apparent alarm, looking round in fearful puzzlement for its source. It keeps growing in volume. There are other noises now, thumping from above that sounds like heavy, running footfalls. The ogre turns and begins to lope heavily down the corridor, but before he goes out of sight there is a sickening lurch and he is thrown from his feet. The whistling outside has become a scream, and it continues to rise to a crescendo that drowns out all other noise except for a hideous creaking snap as something structual gives way.

There is another lurch, much more violent than the first, and the shrieking cacophany outside cuts off suddenly. Then there is a last horrifying moment of motion, falling at a horribly uncontrolled speed, and a final jolt. Everything is chaos and pain for a brief moment as you are flung like a rag doll across the cell and then fall through space and land with a crushing thump, and then you find yourself lying on cold, dirty stone. Above you the scene is confusing, but slowly comes to make some kind of sense. You are lying amidst rubble at the bottom of a tall, imposing stone wall that rises for perhaps twenty feet before it is interrupted by the keel of the back half of a ship that appears to be embedded in it. Through a large hole where the hull has split in the bottom - or what is now the bottom, at any rate - can be seen the cell you were lying in just a few moments ago.

A small crowd of rather unavoury looking characters - mostly humans and tieflings - is already gathering rapidly around to stare down at you curiously. 

*OOC:*
[sblock]Okay, let's get this show on the road! 

Please roll all dice at Invisible Castle, with your character's name in the 'Name' section. 

Have fun![/sblock]

OOC Thread
Rogues' Gallery​


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2005)

*Wyk Woodswalker Bariaur*

A form stuggles to his feet. He appears as a well proportioned man, but his lower body is that of a Ram covered in golden hair. Large curved horns protrude from his forehead. He streches and examines himself, appearently satisfied that he is intact. He takes note of the crowd gathering on the wall and gives a jaunty wave. He examines his companions on the ground.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 25, 2005)

"'Broaden your cultural horizons', they said," mutters the lanky dark-haired man, sitting up from the ground and cradling his head in his hands.  "'It's an adventure', they said."

With a groan, he starts running an index finger up any immediately obvious scrapes and scratches, sealing them like a zip, and massaging away the worst of his bruises, leaving unblemished (though still grimy) flesh behind.

"I'm not having fun yet," he complains to himself, not yet sparing much attention to examine his fellow castaways.

OOC:
[sblock]Cure Light Wounds as an at-will spell-like ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 25, 2005)

A dark form stands up behind most of the others, using a piece of rubble to gracefully rise to her feet. She murmurs quietly to herself with a slight smile as she brushes dust and small pieces of wood and stone from her dress; the sharp-eared might catch something that sounds like "...but you'll think that trip to Hell was a vacation when I get back from this one." Despite her words, her tone seems cheery, almost anticipatory. 

She straightens and stretches her wings before languidly leaning back on the large wall behind them, surveying her fellow castaways and the surrounding strangers. Green cat’s-eyes gaze out from a perfectly-formed face, with full lips forming a slight smile of amusement. Dark wine-red hair frames her face and body, curls in attractive disarray from the fall. Her leathery wings, currently folded to her back, fade to a dark red shade that matches the small horns that curl up from her forehead, as well as the arrow-shaped barb at the end of her lazily-twitching tail.

Despite being clad in a clinging dress far more suited for a dinner party in Sigil, the succubus seems unperturbed with this turn of events. She smiles brightly, surveying the surrounding crowd. “And... who may I thank for our... rather abrupt rescue?” She gestures upward with a smile.

OOC:[sblock]
Using racial ability of Telepathy to _detect thoughts_. Looking for the leader of the crowd gathered about; someone in charge in some way. Also trying to determine relative intentions toward myself.[/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 26, 2005)

*"Quite the... turn of events it seems, eh?"*

A short, athletically built, attractive young man pushes a piece of rubble from his abdomen and rises to his feet with a kip-up.  He starts to perform an examination of his various limbs and joints, twisting and turning to inspect every area of his outer-body before leaning down from the waist into a deep stretch, then rising with his hands to the sky.  He drops his hands loosely to his sides while continuing to gaze upwards, checking out the ship he must have fallen from until he notices all the others above him, watching them all.  

*"Ehh.... interesting day, all, yes?"*

He starts to check around for his various belongings while he scans the others, looking for someone he recognizes before turning to the sound of the woman's voice against the wall.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 26, 2005)

*Krikit - Aranea (Gnome) Sorcerer*

Out from behind a pile of splintered wood walks a small man with jet black hair and beard, and sparkling blue eyes.  His once fine clothing is grubby and badly torn up.  He doesn't seem to have any injuries that would match the beating his clothing has taken, however.  
He shakes his head in disgust as he examines the rents in the fine cloth.  *"Do you know how hard it is to find this sort of thing in my size,"* he asks of nobody in particular.  He bats at his hair and clothes and dust and dirt falls off him in striking quantities, leaving him surprisingly clean.  
Surveying the other survivors appraisingly he asks, *"Is anyone hurt?"*

[OOC: Prestidigitation to clean myself up.]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2005)

*Wyk*

Glancing down at his nakedness Wyk says, "I don't know about the rest of you, but when I was seized I had more gear. I suggest we return to the vessel and set about finding it before that rabble on the wall decides to loot the wreck." Rubbing a bruise he adds, "Besides, someone owes me an apology."


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 26, 2005)

*Minala*

Rising slowly from the rubble is a small mountain of a woman. Resemeling an elephant in more than one way, the woman is not one you see many of. Shaking herself, she looks around slowly. "Oh. It seems we crashed. I guess it could be a good thing, us being free and all, or what do you say Kandy?"  She asks no-one in particular. A few moments goes by before she again speak, only this time in a colder, more cynical way. When last she spoke she sounded like a goodhearted girl, a simple individual. Now she sounds more intelligent, more calculating. "Yes, yes, yes. We're free now. What joy. And how many times do I have to tell you, my name is Kandeen, not _Kandy_!"


[sblock] Minalas Personality.
Kandeens Personality. [/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 26, 2005)

The gnome looks from the enormous female...person, to the succubus, to the ram-centaur and shrugs his tiny shoulders.  Approaching the Bariaur he extends a hand.  Krikitikalikamok's the name, he says, but you can call me Krikit.  Everyone does.  He looks up at the wreck of the ship and the crowd gathering and says, I agree with your assessment.  I think I could get up there if I'm careful and have a look around.  Hopefully I can find a rope or something to let down for the rest of you and we can try to find our things.  He gestures at his ragged clothing.  I could certainly use a change.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2005)

*Wyk*

Following the elephant woman's conversation Wyk wonders to himself, _Is there another unseen member of our group?_ Bending down, the Ram-Centaur takes the offered hand. "Wyk Woodswalker, a pleasure to meet you Krikit." Nodding at the wreak he adds, "I can boost you up a good bit if I rear up on my back legs."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 26, 2005)

The succubus smiles slightly condescendingly at the others' conversation, but seems more intent on studying the crowd gathered around...


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 27, 2005)

The gathering crowd draws back fairly quickly as it emerges that the group who fell from above are not seriously hurt. Their suspicious, probing gazes never leave the group, and neither does anyone move to answer the queries that have been directed at them or address the group at all.

 Goddess:
[sblock]
Using her innate telepathic powers to reach into the minds of the assembled onlookers, Vaerhia is able to tell firstly, and unsurprisingly, that every person in the area she is able to scan is indeed generating mental activity. With further concentration she can pick up that the strongest intellect present belongs to a certain man skulking towards the back, a Tiefling perhaps judging by his unnaturally gaunt and purple-tinted features, who seems to be of considerable intelligence, though he could not be called a genius. As she focuses in further she can pick out the surface thoughts of the crowd, and can tell that they are generally wavering between fear, interest, and malicious intent. They seem certain to take advantage of any opportunities that present themselves, but there's a strong vein of cowardice and nobody is prepared to put their neck on the line. 

OOC: The Telepathy ability you can perform at will doesn't allow you to read thoughts, just to communicate with people. I've assumed you're using one of your 3 daily uses of _Detect Thoughts_, hope that's okay.[/sblock]

 After a few moments, there is a ripple in the assembled onlookers as somebody pushes their way through. Shouldering and elbowing, with murmured apologies all the way, comes a very tall, willowy woman with long grey hair that seems swept back by a wind nobody can feel. She has very sharply defined, strong features and the rest of the crowd seems to treat her with a kind of grudging respect, moving aside for her but shooting her venomous looks as they do so. As she finally reaches the front she pauses a moment to recover her breath and then steps forward with a warm smile. "Greetings to you all, and welcome to Hopeless." Her voice is full of positivity and friendliness. "Are you hurt? I'll heal you if you need it." She turns and regards the crowd with a baleful glare before turning back, smiling once more. "Please don't mind the locals. They're not much of a welcoming committe, I know," she says with a small giggle, and as she does so the reason for the reticence of the 'locals' towards the newcomer becomes obvious, as two huge figures stride into view and stand protectively over her. They are identically armoured in heavy golden plate that is ornately crafted with symbols and runes in Celestial script, and each one is wielding a gleaming longsword and large shield in the shape of an eagle's wing. Still beaming, the woman finishes with "my name's Elandra, by the way."

Goddess:
[sblock]Still concentrating on detecting thoughts? At the moment all you'll be able to tell is whether Elandra is thinking or not.  Next turn and the turn after though you'll get potentially useful info.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 27, 2005)

The succubus yawns, seemingly in boredom, the faintly condescending smile never fully leaving her lips. When Elandra steps to the front, she transfers the gaze - and the smile - to the newcomer.

"I think those of us who can have healed ourselves," she says, gesturing to the lanky, dark-haired man sitting near the front of the group of castaways. "Vaerhia Sweetcaress, at your service." She bows, which has the side effect of giving anyone looking at her a glimpse down the very low-cut neckline of her dress.

[sblock]D'oh! Yup, I meant _detect thoughts_. Don't know why I threw Telepathy in there. Yup, still concentrating.... if I can't speak while I'm doing so, let me know and I'll edit....[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 27, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> "Greetings to you all, and welcome to Hopeless." Her voice is full of positivity and friendliness. "Are you hurt? I'll heal you if you need it." She turns and regards the crowd with a baleful glare before turning back, smiling once more. "Please don't mind the locals. They're not much of a welcoming committe, I know," she says with a small giggle, and as she does so the reason for the reticence of the 'locals' towards the newcomer becomes obvious, as two huge figures stride into view and stand protectively over her. They are identically armoured in heavy golden plate that is ornately crafted with symbols and runes in Celestial script, and each one is wielding a gleaming longsword and large shield in the shape of an eagle's wing. Still beaming, the woman finishes with "my name's Elandra, by the way."




"Hey, that's real nice!" dark-hair replies.  He picks himself up and dusts himself off.  "We're sorry about your roof.  Or, well, I shouldn't speak for the others, since we've never met.  At least, as far as I remember.  And I don't think I had anything to do with crashing the ship, to be honest.  Um, speaking of which, you don't know off-hand who that belongs to, do you?"

He rattles through all that without bothering to take a breath, pointing upward at the end to indicate which 'that' he refers to.

"I'm Estariel, by the way," he adds belatedly.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 27, 2005)

*"Well, go ahead and speak for me too then Estariel, since I'm pretty sorry for the ship as well.  The name's Eclaiyan, and I don't know much of anything right now other than that I'm alright, including whose ship that is!  I'm just lucky to be alive, as we most likely all are, though I also dare not to speak for everyone..."*

So states the orange-tanned, odd looking human as he strides across the rubble with ease to stand next to Estariel.  His equally orange hair dances about as if on fire, bouncing in time with the same unseen wind that blows the woman's hair straight back, but never staying still.  The slightest hint of sulfur lingers in the air around Estariel as he approaches.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 27, 2005)

Elandra looks up at the ship and the wall as Estariel points at it, and a look of concern comes over her face as if she has just been reminded of some rather unpleasant details. "Oh yes, the ship," she says distractedly and with a tremor coming into her voice. "See, the thing about that is that you shouldn't be apologising to me. Actually... you shouldn't be apologising at all if you ask me," she says with a mischievous grin that quickly resolves itself back to her previous expression of concern. "See... that's not my wall. That's Emenukaris' wall. He's... uhhh... I guess he's the lord of this place. He's hit the blinds if he thinks he's the lord of me, but that's not the point. Oh... he'll be coming. Or at least, he'll be sending someone. You need to get out of here." Her voice takes on an anguished, pleading tone. "Come with me! Please! I can keep you safe, and we can figure out what's happened then." She gives a slightly misgiving glance at the succubus as she says this, but says nothing, obviously dismissing her doubts. 

Goddess:
[sblock]Estariel isn't particularly intelligent, though she's not exactly stupid. One of her guards is slightly more intelligent than she is, the other slightly less so. You'll be able to read their surface thoughts next round, assuming they don't make their saving throws.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 27, 2005)

Krikit looks around again at the eclectic mix of his fellow escapees.  _Odd bunch_, he thinks, _but then I'm in no position to point fingers_.  Then he turns to Elandra and shouts, Well I'll be bold enough to speak for all when I say 'Thanks for your welcome', he shouts.  We were just going to retrieve our belongings and then perhaps you can let us know where we've landed. 

He begins scrambling up the rock wall, deftly finding handholds and making surprisingly rapid progress for such a small man.

[ooc: The Aranea description doesn't say they lose their climb speed when transformed, but if Krikit has to sprout some extra legs to accomplish this he will.  With this crowd he doesn't expect to shock anybody unduly. ]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk bows politely to Elandra, "Wyk Woodswalker at your service ma'am. Thank you for the kind welcome and the warning. Tell us please of this Emenukaris who's wall has set us free."


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 27, 2005)

*Minala*

Choosing to remain quiet as the lovely-looking woman speaks, the barbarian mumbles. "Ah, she seems nice. We should go with her, she'll keep us safe!"  A moment later, she mumbles again. "Don't be so sure Minala. I don't trust her, and I don't trust that winged-and-horned lady either."  "Oh, don't be like that Kandeen. We have lost our things, you know, so we need to place our trust in people who are willing to help us."

As Krikit climbs up the wall, aiming for the crashed ship, Minala continues the mumbling. "Oh, and is he supposed to take care of _all_ our things? By the way Minala, I don't trust _him_ either."


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 27, 2005)

*"Getting our stuff back sounds like the best idea I've heard yet..."*

Eclaiyan begins to _try_ to climb the wall shortly after Krikit begins his ascent, attempting to find the least-steep slant of the broken wall he can find, jumping from rubble to rubble till he finds the highest point to begin climbing from.

[sblock]Climb Check: 13 (yikes!) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=157943

Jump Check: 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=157945[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 28, 2005)

As Krikit approaches the wall his form changes from the short, amiable fellow he had previously appeared as to an arachnid creature of some sort, and he scales the wall easily - which is more than can be said for Eclaiyan, who nimbly hops up the rubble and then completely fails to find any handholds on the stone wall. 

 Elandra seems unfazed by Krikit's transformation, but she seems extremely concerned nonetheless, forgetting about Eclaiyan's questions as she looks extremely flustered and calls up to Krikit "oh, please don't... It's a bad idea, I swear! Emenukaris might already have sent guards to investigate the ship, and... oh dear, no, we must get away. You can come back for whatever you might have left behind, but for now we simply must leave! Please!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2005)

Vaerhia watches the elephant-woman as she speaks to herself, but shrugs as if she's seen it before. Considering there are demons of possession, perhaps she has.

She cranes her neck upward where the former gnome was climbing. "We might want to listen to our new friend Elandra, here. After all, possessions are _easily_ replaceable." She pushes away from the wall and walks with a graceful sway towards Elandra. "Wouldn't you say?" she inquires of the castaways.

"Please, milady, lead us away from this place." The succubus smiles with amusement at her own request.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 28, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "Wouldn't you say?" she inquires of the castaways.




"She certainly seems convinced," Estariel agrees.  "Is this Emenukaris, then, an _oppressor_?"

He drifts approximately in the direction of Elandra and her guards... in no particular rush, but ready to follow...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

Krikit pauses in his ascent and cranes his head around in an unsettling fashion to peer over the great hump now in his midsection.  His multiple eyes glimmer as he replies, "Well, if you all think so.  But if there are guards coming they'll take our things and we'll never see them again."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

"I say take the chance Krikit, can you see a way to get the rest of us back aboard?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2005)

"That is providing our personal items are even on the ship," Vaerhia pointed out, "They might have been sold already, or stored somewhere completely different. After all, I haven't a _clue_ how long I was drugged for, nor where I've been taken since I was. Do you?"


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 28, 2005)

"An oppressor... yes, that's about right," says Elandra distractedly, still staring upwards to see which course Krikit will take.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

"I'll just have a quick look," Krikit calls down, then moves up to the hole in the ship.  He peers carefully inside, mindful of the ogre guard who was there previously.

[OOC: Aranea have Darkvision, so Krikit should be able to see.  I'll just go in and look around for a minute.  First sign of trouble, or even somebody else moving around, bolt out the hole.]


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

*"Well, it would help if I could do that..."*, Eclaiyan definitively states as he watches Krikit easily scale the wall and peer inside the ship.  He stays where he is to be the middleman for Krikit concerning the group's belongings, assuming he finds them.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wyk*

The Man/Ram turns to Vaerhia and gives a winning smile. "You are correct dear lady. I don't not know how long I was insensate. However, my motive for re-entering that vessel is not only to recover my property, but also to mete out such punishment on those cads aboard that they'll think twice about taking a Bariaur prisoner."


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 28, 2005)

JimAde:[sblock]
Krikit peers in through the broken hull and sees an empty corridor at first, grey and colourless but perfectly clear to his vision. As he watches though a loud, guttural moan comes from somehwere down the corridor and a large form - presumably the ogre guard - begins to pick itself up from the floor, muttering curses.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

Krikit skitters back out through the hole and makes his way to the ground, resuming the pleasing shape of a gnome on the way.  "Well, the guard's still alive," he announces.  "Maybe we should let him and this Emenukaris's people work out their differences before we make any claims."


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

*"Are they fighting up there?  I don't think I can hear them... why are they fighting?  Weren't they all working on the same ship?"*

[sblock]Listen Check: 11

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158315[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> *"Are they fighting up there?  I don't think I can hear them... why are they fighting?  Weren't they all working on the same ship?"*




Krikit shakes his head.  No, no.  It's just that I'd rather not argue with an ogre at this time.  He flashes a winning smile.  He's a bit bigger than I am.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles winningly Wyk. "And I am _sure_ they would feel it," she says, eyeing the Bariaur's muscles. 

When Krikit scrambles back down the wall and changes back into a gnome, the succubus sighs. "Finally, some sense. Let's go - I'd like a stiff drink."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wyk*

With a sigh, Wyk resigns himself to joining the others in retreat. "Perhaps we'll have another chance to teach these fellows a lesson." He moves over to Vaerhia almost prancing, "Under other circumstances, I'd offer to buy you that drink, but..." He shrugs, "Perhaps my fortunes will change soon enough."


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

*"Sounds alright to me, since this wall is a bit... anyway!  Where exactly are you in such a hurry to get us off to, Elandra?  Oh, and, where are we again? Heh..."*

He bounces down off the rubble against the wall following Krikit to the base.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2005)

Vaerhia's tail flicks lazily. “Perhaps…” she says to Wyk, “…but for now, perhaps you would be so kind as to accompany me _to_ said drink.” She arches a questioning eyebrow and gazes at him from half-lidded eyes.

“Although,” she sighs heavily, “Perhaps I should change, so as not to alarm the locals.” Her form blurs slightly for a moment, then clarifies into a beautiful human woman – still obviously Vaerhia, save without the wings, horns, and tail. “There. That should do.”


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wyk*

"I'd be honored to accompany you anywhere fair lady," he says extenting an arm. After her transformation Wyk boldly, but oh so gently reaches up a hand to just graze her forehead, "I suppose we must respect our hosts, but I did find the horns most becoming.", he says with a wistful smile.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 29, 2005)

Elandra seems very relieved, though she gives a slight cough of embarassment at Vaerhia and Wyk's flirtation and turns hurriedly to Eclaiyan to address his queries. "Hopeless," she says. "You're in Hopeless, on the Outlands, the gate town to the Grey Waste. You... ummm... oh, hells, you're not Clueless are you? It'll take a while to explain this to you if you are..."

 As she speaks she is leading the group away from the fortress into which the ship was crashed, her guards forging a path through the crowd. As the group comes out the other side of the crowd a few more enterprising individuals begin to slink after them, but most just drift away.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 29, 2005)

*Minala*

Looking around and seemingnly uninterested, the young woman wanders around, looking at her new companions, as well as the crowd and the woman calling herself Elandra. When they leave for for the fort, she follows, and finally talks to some of her fellow crash-victims. "Umm... So, we are all free now, right? I mean, we were in a cell, but not anymore, obviously. If that is the case, I would like to know why I was imprisonned in the first place. Do any of you happen to know anything about that?"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 29, 2005)

Krikit looks the huge woman up and down carefully before replying.  I don't know about you, he says, but I was sold into slavery for being on the wrong end of a political disagreement.  He shrugs before continuing.  Mine is a fairly risky occupation, but I never expected to be banished from the mortal world.  I suppose it's better than dying, but I'm not quite sure what to do next.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 29, 2005)

*"The gate town to the Grey Waste, huh? Hmm..."*

Eclaiyan begins walking after the others, becoming lost in his own thoughts.

[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check = 13 to see if I know anything about the town or area.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158954[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 29, 2005)

Tyler:
[sblock]Your character background didn't quite make it clear; does Eclaiyan know anything about the Planes? Does he even know they exist? This obviously affects the result of your bardic knowledge check, since if he had no idea there were planes other than his own he's obviously never heard anything regarding a specific town in the outlands.[/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 30, 2005)

[sblock]Yes, I intended him to know a bit about the planes, just not every one, and nothing too specific.  I realize that his short backstory doesn't mention much about it, but he knows of his fire-based heritage and where people like him probably originated from, though he hasn't found any specific information regarding the planes, just general knowledge about various places that he's picked up from time to time.  I intended his skill in Knowledge (The Planes) to reflect the little he knows about the Elemental Planes (specifically Fire), but I thought Bardic Knowledge didn't require any previous contact or specific information, I thought it was just supposed to reflect the information gathered through constant travel, and the check represented an attempt to recall some of it about a specific instance.  If you want to say that the only knowledge I have is the little bit about the plane of fire, then that's fine though, whatever you want to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 30, 2005)

"Did you, dear Wyk?" Vaerhia says with a smug smile as she takes his arm and settles herself comfortably against his side - quite a talent, considering the difference in movements between a two-legged and four-legged individual. She seems to be enjoying Elandra's discomfort almost as much as the flirtation itself, and concentrates for a moment, making her horns reappear. "This shouldn't be too unusual, considering the racial mixes about...." She casts an eye at the enterprising tieflings following the group before turning her attention back to him. She leans over and whispers into his ear. "Perhaps later I can see if I can recall an... appropriate Bariaur form."

The succubus glances over her shoulder at Minala and Krikit. "Myself, I was drugged by a rival." She shrugs gracefully. "And no doubt sold to those slavers to get me out of the way of whatever job Rhalen thought I would interfere in." She seems singularly unconcerned about such treatment.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk settles into a gait that is comfortable for himself and his two-legged companion. At the reappearance of the horns he eyes widen with delight, "What a marvelous talent dear lady, simply stunning." His ever present smile grows at the whispered comment and he replies in an equally low tone, close to her ear and breathy, "I'm sure you'll make an equally beautiful Bariaur, but I'm quite content with whatever form you can take most pleasure in." With some effort he draws his attention away from his companion to address the other woman's question, "I must say that I truely don't know why I was aforded such treatment. It sounds as if we all had a similar experience. I can only speculate that a jelous husband could have been involved. I do plan to seek answers."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 1, 2005)

Tyler:
[sblock]OOC:Yes, bardic knowledge represents random knowledge; but it defies logic to say that your character has random knowledge about a plane that he didn't even know existed. Anyhow, if he does in fact know a little of the planes then that's fine. 

 Thinking back to all the travellers tales he has heard, Eclaiyan scans his memories for any mention of Hopeless. He has heard of it before, and knows of it as the Gate Town to the Grey Waste, but beyond that he has heard little. He seems to remember some rumours concerning political wrangling between the lord of Hopeless and certain Yugoloth lords based in Hades itself, that ended as all dealings with the Yugoloths end; the other party in the Yugoloth's pocket. They were only rumours though, and considering the relative proximity of Hopeless to the grey Waste it's hardly surprising they would spring up - and it would hardly be surprising if they were true.[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 4, 2005)

As they talk, Elandra is leading the group through the ugly, depressing streets of Hopeless, her the presence of her two guards very effectively making sure that nobody takes too much of an interest in the group. All the while Elandra herself is looking worriedly at Wyk and Vaerhia. She has moved parallel to the two, but a little way off, and is shooting glances at Wyk that make it patently obvious she would like a word with him.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 4, 2005)

Krikit is fairly quiet as they walk, concentrating on keeping pace with his long-legged companions.  _Another fine mess_, he thinks ruefully.  Finally he turns back to Minala and says, So you don't remember how you wound up on that ship?  What's the last thing you do remember?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wyk Bariaur*

Wyk disengages himself from Vaerhia, "A moment dear lady, I fear my nakedness may be offending the locals," he steps over to Elandra and says softly. "I sense some consternation on your part. Have I offended you in some way."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking around for any signs of recognition among any of the people there, Eclaiyan follows behind the others, slowly dropping into a more somber mood, and saying nothing.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 5, 2005)

Elandra leads Wyk a little further from the main group before saying in a low, urgent tone, "do you know what you're getting in to with that... that fiend you cosy up to so readily? I don't mean to pry, but... well, strikes me that you don't act as one who is aware of her nature. So for the record, whichever berk told you to go kiss a Succubus... I doubt they meant it to be taken so literally, alright? Don't get me wrong, plenty of people'd tell you there are far worse ways to die... but you don't seem like one who's in a hurry to meet his end, so I had to say something to you. I'll help her, for my part, because I'm sworn to help any who need it and request it. But I wouldn't get as close to her as you seem to be, not for anything. Just... watch your step, alright cutter?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wyk Bariaur*

"Aye, I see what you are saying. I'm not unaware of the dangers such a creature represents. I thank you for the warning. I know here on the edge of the Grey Waste you are more aware of the forces of the abyss and the hells. I shall indeed be careful. Here's a bit of wisdom from my home, 'Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer.' I do thank you for your assistance and your concern for my wellbeing."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 6, 2005)

Elandra's previously pensive expression is gone in an instant, replaced by a pleased grin. "Good," she beams, "then I've nothing to worry about, except being found before we get to the Ministry. Well, I'll let you get back. We'll be there any minute, and then we'll be safe."

OOC:
[sblock]As you can see, decided to start using colour for speech. Everyone else is doing it, and I guess it does make things clearer. I'll be using it from now on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2005)

*Wyk Bariaur*

"Can't you tell us any more about the threat we face?"


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 6, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Yes, found by who?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 7, 2005)

Vaerhia accepts Wyk's explaination with a knowing smile as he gives his apologies before moving over to speak to Elandra. She continues to saunter with the rest of the party, studying the surroundings the group has found themselves in. She does look over, interested, as the topic of conversation turns to one more public, as Wyk and Elandra start speaking in more normal tones of voice.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wyk Bariaur*

Wyk returns to Vaerhia's side with a smile. "I really must find something to wear. It pains me to leave my own things behind. Finding a proper tailor for the Bariaur physique could be a challenge."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 8, 2005)

"Yes, of course..." Elandra says, looking huntedly aroud once more before nodding in reassurance. "We should really hurry, but I suppose I can tell you a little as we go. Emenukaris is the self-proclaimed Lord of this place, as I said. He turned up here about twenty years back now. Nobody really knows where he came from or who he is, but he came with a big army - mostly 'Loth mercenaries - and laid siege to the last Lord of the place. Few days later he'd pushed him out and taken up residence. The people round here respect one thing: power. He sure had a lot of that, and so it didn't take him long to impose his own rule on the place. He even tried to take the Ministry, but even he couldn't pull that off. Oh, right, the Ministry... uhhh... that's the Celestial Ministry for the Illumination and Edification of Hopeless. That's where I'm taking you now. It's been around forever, trying to bring a little hope into Hopeless I guess. Might seem pointless to you, but we might well be all that's keeping this place from sliding into Hades." 

As she is speaking the group rounds a corner, and at the end of the new street can be seen a building which can only be the aforementioned Ministry. It stands in sharp contrast to the rest of the place. The street leading up to it would barely pass for an alley in some towns - it's narrow and cobbled, with filth and grime seeping into the centre from deep gutters on either side in which sludge runs thick and rodents scamper and chitter. The ramshackle buildings on either side lean precariously inwards, almost meeting in the centre, plunging the byway into perpetual gloom even deeper than that which covers the rest of the town and giving it the air of a tunnel. At the end of the street, though, stands a large building of white stone quite unlike the plaster and dark wood that makes up the surrounding abodes or the huge chunks of black stone from which Emenukaris' castle is built. The architectural style is sweeping and airy, all arcs and buttresses, and four guards in the very same armour as the two who accompany Elandra stand unmoving and vigilant outside the building.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 8, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Woooooow... so, what exactly do they do to try to bring this place a little more... hope?  Heh heh... yes anyway, I should write that down...bah, its not THAT good..."*

Eclaiyan trails off as he stares up at the emaculate building at the end of their path, seemingly forgetting his own question.  He continues to follow behind Elandra, trying to stay as close to the middle of the path as possible, finding amusement in trying to do his part in keeping the line single-file.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 8, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> "The people round here respect one thing: power. He sure had a lot of that, and so it didn't take him long to impose his own rule on the place."




Estariel sucks in a horrified breath.



> "He even tried to take the Ministry, but even he couldn't pull that off. Oh, right, the Ministry... uhhh... that's the Celestial Ministry for the Illumination and Edification of Hopeless. That's where I'm taking you now. It's been around forever, trying to bring a little hope into Hopeless I guess. Might seem pointless to you, but we might well be all that's keeping this place from sliding into Hades."




"So you mean..." Estariel's brow furrows as he tries to wrap his mind around the foreign concept.  "You mean this Emenukaris makes rules, and forces people to follow them, with no alternative?"

He makes a face like someone who's just bitten into an apple and found half a worm.  "That's infringing on their personal freedom!"


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 9, 2005)

Elandra nods gravely. "Yes, that's pretty much it. Of course, he relies on rules only as far as they'll serve him. He's no Baatezu, and he's got no grand picture of a perfect order subjected to his iron rule. Far as I can tell he's just taking power where he can find it, and if laws can be a means to that end then he's prepared to use them I guess. But denying people their personal freedom, yeah, I guess he's pretty much all about that. But..." something seems to occur to her and her voice suddenly becomes much milder, a tone of placation entering it."Oh, don't go getting ideas about getting rid of him. You wouldn't be the first, believe me, but like all the others you'd find out pretty quickly what's kept him in power here for so long. He's got backing, and he won't fall easily. The direct approach isn't going to work here, that's for sure." 

 As she finishes the group has reached the open doors of the Ministry, and with a friendly nod to the guards Elandra leads the way in. The interior of the place is extremely pleasant in contrast to the rest of the town, though it is clear that much effort has not gone into its appearance. The walls are bare stone, and the floor is covered only with reed matting. At regular intervals along the corridors are small alcoves in which incense is burning, filling the place with a soothing, relaxing scent. The corridors are quite busy, with a number of people coming and going around the building. Elandra leads the way to a large, airy room with a low table in the centre. A beautifully painted vase stands on it, filled with exotic and colourful blooms. There are no chairs. Elandra seats herself cross-legged on the far side of the table, and beckons the others to follow suit and take a seat at the table. "Can I get anyone a drink?" she asks with a pleasant smile.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 9, 2005)

*"Well I don't mean to be too impatient miss, but I'm pretty sure we could use our things back before we could use a drink.  That being said though, I'll take one..."*

Eclaiyan plops himself down in the center of the table to Elandra's left, matter-of-factly.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> "Can I get anyone a drink?" she asks with a pleasant smile.




With a smile at Vaerhia Wyk says, "Now that's what I call hope for the hopeless." He nods to 
Elandra, "Please lady, we'd love one."  He settles himself with some difficulty at the low table.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 9, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles at Wyk. "Indeed." She nods to Elandra as she lowers herself gracefully at the table. "A drink would be most appreciated."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 9, 2005)

Krikit seats himself as well and says, "I'd love something cold if you've got it."  He looks appreciatively around at the spartan but immaculate surroundings and says, "Thank you so much for taking the time to help us out like this.  You must be very busy."

_With any luck they're busy enough to need some help_, he thinks.  _I'd much rather sleep here tonight than have to take my chances in that city._


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 12, 2005)

Elandra nods, smiling, and walks out of the room. She returns a few moments later with a tray on which are placed a pot and a stack of cups, as well as a dark-glassed bottle and some glasses. "Tea made with Elysian Serentia leaf," she says pointing to the pot, "or... liquor," she says nodding to the bottle. "What kind of liquor I wouldn't like to guess. Been a while since anybody's been brave enough to try it," she finishes with a smile. 

"As for getting your things back... that's mostly up to you I'm afraid. I can get you out of here, to Sigil, but your things... Hmmm. I'd advise leaving them behind, myself. Your lives are more important. But if there's something you simply can't leave - or you're simply pig-headed enough to want to take the risk - I'm not going to try to stop you from retrieving them."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Krikit gratefully pours tea for himself and anyone else who indicates they'd like some.  As he does this he says, "I don't know if it's pig-headedness, but some of my thing would be very handy in my efforts to eventually get home."
He sips the tea and sighs appreciatively.  "This Sigil you mentioned.  That's a place, I take it?  A city or nation?  Would they have any idea how to get me back to the mortal world?"  As he speaks, it becomes obvious he's maintaining his composure only with considerable effort.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 12, 2005)

*Eyes Krikit to make sure he can maintain, while picking up a teacup and raising it to the pot that Krikit holds.*

*"I'll let someone else brave the liquor before I take a dive... in the meantime, I'll have some tea... thank you!  I would also like to reacquire my belongings if possible..."*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

"I'll venture to try the...liquor. After this day I need a little something with kick to it." Turning to Krikit, "I too echo your desire to get our posesions back. While you might get 'home' from Sigil I suggest you broaden your horizons a little. There is much more to the multiverse that you've may have been led to believe. You might find you like it."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

The little gnome shrugs uncertainly.  "Honestly I'm feeling a bit out of my depth."  He pauses for a moment before adding, "But what do you mean by 'multiverse'?  I was always taught that there is the mortal world, the heavans of Ithimara and the hells of Atik.  This place doesn't seem to match any of those, but what else could there be?"

OOC: We don't need to go into a long in-character discussion of the planes, but Krikit has no idea about this stuff.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk chuckles and points at the tea, "You better switch to something stronger, you are in for a rude awakening. I've visited at least a dozen more planes than that personally. I'll bet Vaerhia could tell you of some places that would really make your hair stand on end. If we get our stuff back I've got a Planer Atlas you can look at. In the mean time just keep your mouth shut and nod knowingly until you get a feel for the real world."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 12, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"The 'real world'?  Heh, though some of us may not have traveled as you have my friend, that does not mean that we haven't seen the real world.  I guarantee I've seen some things that would make your hair stand on end... well maybe not you, but definitely the Gnome here.  Anyway, I'm also pretty interested in the... multiverse you called it?  I know a little, though barely enough to even recognize the name of the place we're currently in.  I'd love to take a look at that atlas if we happen to find it, if you don't mind.  Anyone know anything specific about the energy planes?  That's really the extent of my knowledge..."*


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Krikit looks a bit crestfallen at his companions' comments, but quickly shakes it off.  _Seen things that would make the gnome's hair stand on end indeed_, he thinks as he sips his tea. _ I *am* something that makes people's hair stand on end_.  He chuckles to himself and returns his attention to the conversation.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Wyk*

"I will be happy to start a little book club if we can get to the gear, but the priority will of course getting the gear." With a sidelong look at Vaerhia he adds, "and getting to know our new friends."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 13, 2005)

Vaerhia simply watches the other castaways as they talk, a slight smile on her face. She shrugs elegantly as her name is mentioned. "I've *lived* places that would make 'your hair stand on end', as dear Wyk says. However... I would guess that you have stories of your own, hmm?" She gives the 'gnome' a look that says she hasn't forgotten the spider-like creature he changed into while climbing up to the ship earlier.

"Wyk, dear one," she says, turning to the bariaur with a smile, "Pour me a glass of that 'mystery' liquor, will you?" She settles back comfortably, but not without a curious glance at the quiet elephant-woman.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

*Wyk*

"Certainly."  Wyk pours the liquor into two cups and passes one to Vaerhia, his hand lingering perhaps slightly longer than strictly necessary to make the exchange. Then he raises a glass to her then turns to the table, "To friends we've left behind and friends we've only just met."  He tastes the liquor with only a slight pause to inhale the aroma first.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 13, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Eh, I believe it was me who made the 'hair stand on end' comment... hopefully the liquor HELPS your memory, though liquor doesn't usually have the habit of doing so!  Hahaha!  I suppose this liquor could be much different, though, and none of us would know... I suppose you're about to find out!"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 13, 2005)

Vaerhia laughs softly at Eclaiyan's words. "Actually, perhaps _you_ should get your hearing checked, as Wyk _did_ make the comment first." She smiles at Eclaiyan, although the smile shows a bit more fang than was there but a few moments ago. She tosses her hair over her shoulder and looks away as if Eclaiyan was of no more interest, thanking Wyk for the glass of liquor.




_OOC: Sorry, Tyler, Vaerhia was paying more attention to Wyk's comment than Eclaiyan's (bird in the hand and all that), and he did make the reference first.... _


----------



## JimAde (Oct 13, 2005)

Krikit toasts along with the others, then says, "So what can we do about this?  It sounds like this Emenukaris character is unlikely to part with our things if we simply ask for them.  That reminds me, though..."

He turns to Elandra.  "Do you have any idea where the ship we were in was headed?  To whom were we to be delivered?  And who owned the ship?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

*Wyk*

"You are quite welcome,"  Wyk replies to Vaerhia. "I don't know what this will do to my memory, but I find liquor usually makes other people more interesting. We can hope for the best." As he says this last he looks pointedly at Eclaiyan and winks at Vaerhia. 

Hearing thequestions, he turns his attention to Krikit and awaits answers thinking to himself, _The little Berk learns fast..._


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 13, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Brrr... its a little chilly in here, no?  So cold, so cold..."*

Eclaiyan sips his tea while attempting to avoid Vaerhia's gaze and winks back at Wyk as though Wyk directed the wink at him.  He chuckles to himself afterwards, then looks expectedly at Elandra, awaiting her response to Krikit's questions.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 13, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles at Wyk and sips from her glass, laying one hand on his arm possessively. She, too, turns her attention to Elandra.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 14, 2005)

Estariel holds his cup of tea, but he doesn't drink from it, nor does he partake much of the conversation.

He appears to be dwelling on something... has done, in fact, ever since Elandra warned against taking a direct approach with Emenukaris.

He does, however, look up with the others as the question of the ship's owners is posed.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 14, 2005)

"Ermm..." Elandra stalls, flushing a little and looking uncomfortable under so much scrutiny. "Nope!" She gives an embarrassed grin. "Sorry, I don't know a thing. It was only luck that I happened on you when I did. I guess I was _hoping_ that you might be able to tell _me_ something about why you just fell out of an astral carrack as it crashed into that castle. Failing that... I guess the dark of that is a little too deep for now."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Krikit shakes his head.  "No, see, that's the kind of thing I mean.  What's an astral carrack?  Who operates them?  Who owns the castle?  Like that."  He takes another sip of his tea.  "This is very good, by the way.  Thanks."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 14, 2005)

Elandra smiles and nods graciously at Krikit's commendation of the tea, and then hesitates a moment before answering his questions. "Well... as I said, the castle is owned by Emenukaris, the town's self-imposed Lord. He's a bad blood, up to his neck in Fiendish politics. Ummm... fiends being nasty creatures best described as the physical manifestations of the idea of Evil. No offence," she adds quickly to Vaerhia, her embarrassed flush returning. "And as for an astral carrack... well, that ship you fell out of was an astral carrack. It's just a ship - errr... you do know what one of those is? - basically just a ship, except instead of sailing through water it sails through the Astral plane. Which is where things start to get complicated I guess... ummm... the Astral plane is basically a big nothingness that links everything else. That's not a definition to satisfy any greybeard worth his salt, but it should give you an idea anyway. Most cutters who go there are on their way somewhere else. Since it's got links to pretty much everywhere, it's an easy way of getting from plane to plane."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2005)

*Wyk*

"As I suspected, we'll need to go back onto that astral carrack to get some answers."  

OOC: What sort of liquor are we drinking?


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 14, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"So you're saying that we had to have come through the Astral Plane then?  To get here, I mean.  And no idea who that ship belongs to?  You don't recognize anything on it?  On that note, I'm sure this Emenukaris has been alerted to the incident with the crash and our arrival and such... should that worry us?"*


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 15, 2005)

The liquor, when sampled, quickly makes sense of Elandra's previous comment that nobody had been brave enough to drink it for some time. This is the hard stuff, alright. Just smelling it is enough to give something of a headrush to anyone who suppresses the natural reflex to recoil from the overwhelming smell of alcohol. Actually drinking the stuff is quite an experience. It has a slightly viscous consistency, more like custard or gravy than water, and it burns all the way down such that it's a genuine surprise to find that your mouth isn't hurt once it is swallowed. 

"No," Elandra replies to Eclaiyan, "the ship bore no identifying marks that I could tell. Almost certainly privately owned. And yes, Emenukaris certainly knows about your dramatic entrance. That's why I was so anxious to get you here. For now I shouldn't be too worried - after his initial bout of belligerence his Lordship has been canny enough to leave us well enough alone. So long as you're here you have sanctuary I think, and as I said before I can get you out of here and back to Sigil if you just say the word."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2005)

*Wyk*

After a sip of the potent brew, Wyk decides to drink very slowly. "I do appreciate the offer of transport to Sigil, but if it will not impose too much on your hospitality, I'd like to stay a little while and try to find some answers."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 17, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"I agree, I think I'd like to know why we ended up here of all places.  Besides, if we're going to have any chance to get our things back, I suspect they'd have to be on that wrecked ship, right?  Where else could they be?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 17, 2005)

Vaerhia laughs at Elandra's quick apology. "None taken. Save for a few renegades, it's true." She sips her drink with a pleased smile at the strength of said liquor, and listens to the discussions quietly.

In a lull in the conversation, she speaks up. "You've said many times that we're safer with you than where this so-called Lord Emenukaris can reach us. What would his reaction be if he had found us?"


----------



## JimAde (Oct 17, 2005)

Krikit silently sips his tea, absorbing what Elandra has told him about the astral seas that seem to now separate him from his home.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 19, 2005)

Elandra considers Vaerhia's question for a few moments before giving her answer. "I don't know. Not exactly, anyway. He might have had you hauled off in chains and then tortured you for information you don't have. Or he might have invited you in for tea and a polite chat. Depends entirely on his mood at the time, and how much of a threat he perceived in you. Either way, though, you can bet your last green that once he got you in his power you'd have to buy your freedom at a higher price than you'd like."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 26, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Well, I feel fine without my things to be honest, but maybe that's the coward in me coming out... nah, never happens!  I could use my things back, though I'd be far from heartbroken if I didn't get them, so I suppose it just comes down to the rest of you... who feels as though they still need their belongings badly enough to go take them back?  I'm more than comfortable helping anyone else with such a risky proposition, as I'm sure I will need some help to reacquire my belongings as well..."*


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

"If we don't make an attempt to retrieve our things, what should our next step be?  I for one could use a day's rest in a warm bed, but I doubt the local inns are much given to charity."  Krikit turns back to Elandra.  "Is there any way we could earn room and board here until we decide on a course of action?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk takes another sip of the potent liquor, "I must agree with Krikit, we enjoy your hospitality madam, but I for one would be willing to earn my keep. As to the question of our gear, some among you must have a gift for magic or mental prowess. Can you not locate or somehow sense its presence? At least then we'd know where to start."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

Krikit shrugs.  "Sorry," he says, "but my own magical skills are fairly limited.  I can tell when something is magical if I can see it normally, but mystically finding something is beyond my talents."  He looks around at the others.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"That is beyond my scope as well..."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

"I _might_ be able to determine where our items are being held... provided they are here at all," Vaerhia says, taking a sip of her drink. She delicately touches her forehead as if expecting something to rest there. "But it may take a few moments."

[sblock=OOC]
Can I use the telepathic link with the psicrystal to find out where the items are? I think the range is a mile.
[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2005)

Well... Elandra think for a few moments, absently tapping a finger on the edge of her cup of tea. "I suppose there is a way you could pay the Ministry back for the aid you've received, if you're so inclined. Don't feel obligated though. Nothing too onerous, just a little escort duty. The portal to Sigil comes out in the middle of the Hive, so it's dicey to travel there alone and unarmed. We have a guest with us who needs to return to Sigil, so... if and when you're headed that way, it'd be a good thing if you could take her with you and see her safely to the Martyrs' Sanctuary in the Lady's Ward." 

OOC for Goddess:
[sblock]You're telepathic link to your psicrystal is still active, but it can't tell you much. The psicrystal is in a small, dark, enclosed space, and can't see anything much. It's been moved recently, and tumbled around among other things in the same sack or chest or whatever it is, but it hasn't been removed and the container hasn't been opened.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Wyk*

"I'd be happy to play escort when the time comes to return to Sigil, but given how little we know about why we were captured, I wonder if we truely represent safety?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

Vaerhia shrugs. "I'm thinking that some of us might have a good idea of why we were captured," she said, directing a sly glance at Krikit, "And as for the rest... wrong place at the wrong time?" She inquires with a smile as she takes a sip of her drink.

"Oh, and our items - or at least some of mine - are within a mile of here, in some small container. I would guess that they were on the ship, considering they were tossed about quite a bit."

[sblock=OOC for DM]Assuming that being tumbled about was the ship crashing, did the psicrystal feel that the container was moved after that? Perhaps picked up and carried?[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2005)

Krikit raises his eyebrows at this information.  "Impressive," he says.  "As to the escort duties,  I think it would give us a chance to familiarize ourselves with our surroundings while returning the kindness shown."  He gestures toward Elandra with his teacup.  "But those of us with a more martial bent might want to borrow some weapons and armor, to make a more credible deterrent."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk nods at Krikit's statement, but does not speak. To Vaerhia he says, "Impressive, I suspected you were a woman of many talents."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 28, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"So what's the deal then, we look for our things on the wrecked ship on our way to Sigil?"*


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2005)

Elandra nods. "Of course, if you want to head back to Sigil right away then we can get you some basic equipment. Likely not the quality you're used to, but good enough."

 OOC for Goddess:
[sblock]Yeah, sorry, should have clarified... the psicrystal has been tumbled around more recently than the original chaos of the crash, implying that it's been moved since.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 29, 2005)

"From a purely selfless perspective," Estariel interjects, "I'm concerned about leaving such equipment lying about for the scavengers.  One does not leave tindertwigs within reach of children, lest they hurt themselves or others.  Lady, how would an average denzien of Hopeless who happened upon such a treasure likely react?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 30, 2005)

Vaerhia directs a slightly feral smile at Wyk. "Oh, yes... _many_ talents," she purrs to him.

Looking to the rest of the room, she sets her glass on the table. "You misunderstand. I said that the items _were_ on the ship. They've been moved since then." She shrugs. "My apologies... perhaps I should have clarified."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wyk*

"Well, at least we know they are with us and not halfway across the multiverse."


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 31, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Ah, so we don't even really know where they are exactly, just that they're close... Would it even be worth looking for them then?  Might take more time than we think..."*


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2005)

"The average basher from Hopeless who found that stuff would be thinking his ship had come in," Elandra says sadly in response to Estariel. "He'd liekly auction it off to the highest bidder, and maybe keep a couple of choice bits for himself depending on his inclination."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 3, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Krikit, didn't you say there was an ogre in the ship or something when you went up there to check it out?"*


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2005)

Krikit nods and swallows the last of his tea.  "Yes, the same one who was guarding us when the ship crashed.  He didn't look much the worse for wear."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2005)

Vaerhia sighs. *"As much as I think it might not be the best idea, I would like to at least attempt to retrieve my items. I have something that... is important to me that was taken. While it can be replaced..."* she shrugs.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2005)

The conversation is, at this point, punctuated by a polite knocking on the door to the spacious room in which the disparate band are seated. Elandra's face wrinkles in perturbation for a moment at the disturbance, before she calls "Come in,", and stands up so as to turn round and better address whoever might enter. The door swings open and a figure steps in, clad in the armour worn by all the guards of the Ministry. His movements are hesitant, seeming rather incongruous with the imposing sight he presents in his bulky armour, with his gleaming sword at his side. "Mistress Elandra..." he speaks, his voice smooth and cultured. "Your pardon, but a man is at the front door. An envoy from Emenukaris." He is obviously trying to present the information neutrally, but he cannot help incredulity and bafflement from sounding in his voice. "He is unaccompanied and apparently unarmed, though he declined to acquiesce to a search. He says he wishes to speak with you. And with your guests."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 6, 2005)

"Well, our arrival didn't go unnoticed," Estariel remarks.  "Flying ships crashing through walls can't be all that common, I suppose."

"There's no harm in talking to the man, surely?" he adds.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Wyk*

To Elandra Wyk says, "I take it this is not a normal occurance. I for one am interested to here what the man has to say."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 7, 2005)

Krikit nods in agreement.  "It can't hurt to listen," he says.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 7, 2005)

*"Ahh this doesn't sound good to me, but it doesn't look like we can get out of here without talking to him, so I guess we have to..."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 7, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles. "Sounds like fun. Let's hear what he has to say."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2005)

Elandra looks briefly around and, seeing the prevailing mood, shrugs. "Alright then," she instructs the guard, "Bring him in here. Never leave him with fewer than four men, got it?" 

 The guard nods and leaves. A couple of minutes later four guards bring in a short, well-dressed man of middling years. Human, or something very much like one in form, he is rather unremarkable in most ways, and certainly would not stand out at all in a crowd. He walks with a slight limp and has a cane of dark wood, mahogany or the like, which helps to support him. Ignoring the guards around him utterly, he steps forward and bows deeply before addressing everybody else present in a soft, reedy voice. "Good afternoon. His lordship Emenukaris extends his warm greetings to all of you."

 He stands politely for a moment, perhaps waiting for an invitation to be seated. For her part, Elandra's face is wrinkled in undisguised disgust, and she shows no sign of offering such an invitation.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wyk*

With a neutral tone Wyk returns the greeting, "Good Afternoon."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 7, 2005)

Krikit stands (having little impact on his height) and smiles brightly at the newcomer.  "Well that's nice to hear," he says without irony.  He extends his hand to the envoy.  "I'm Krikit, and your name was...?"


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2005)

"Dainan," the envoy answers, shaking hands politely.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 8, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"So, what do you bring for us, Dainen?  We hear you're here to see us as well, right?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 8, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles at the envoy and takes a sip from her glass as she listens for his response to Eclaiyan's question.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2005)

Clearly giving up on getting any courtesy from Elandra, Dainan nods to Eclaiyan. "Indeed, my purpose in coming here was primarily to deliver a message. I thought it might be possible to have an informal chat - but I see that will be impossible," he says in a neutral tone, eyes flickering towards Elandra. "As such I shall deliver my message and be on my way. My master, his lordship Emenukaris, wishes you to know that he holds you in no way responsible for the unfortunate events in which you have recently been unwilling participants. You have nothing to fear from him, and he gives assurances that those who claimed unrightful dominion over you have been disabused of their delusions. You are free. In addition, he sends you an invitation to dine with him this evening. Come at seven, if it pleases you. Good day." With that he bows and walks calmly back through the door, swiftly followed by his minders.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Wyk*

Turning quickly to Vaerhia Wyk gentle brushes her hair back from an ear, his hand lingering there. He whispers in her ear, "If I make a bit of a stir would you be interested in quietly following that gentlemen to the corridor without being noticed by our hostess and perhaps determining what else he wanted to tell us?"


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2005)

Krikit smiles broadly.  "What a nice fellow," he says.  "I like him.  I don't trust him as far as I could throw him, mind you, but I like him."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 9, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles as if Wyk had whispered an endearment in her ear, and turning, she whispers back to him, "Of course, dear one. I await your signal."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Wyk*

Still whispering he says, "No time like the present."  Wyk rises suddenly to his feet 'accidentally' spilling his drink across the table. He strides over to their host waving his arms, "Elandra, I think we need some answers. This messenger just doesn't seem to fit with what you've told us about Emenukaris. We need some information here. I've been in the dark ever since this started and I'm getting tired of it."  He stomps around as he speaks generally trying to make a distraction so Vaerhia can slip out.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 9, 2005)

Vaerhia stands and moves backward out of Wyk's way, brushing off the front of her dress as if he had splattered some of his drink onto it, and frowning slightly. Once their hostess' attention is focused on the large bariaur's stomping, Vaerhia slips out through the still-opened door into the passageway....

[sblock=OOC]
Hide check of +10
Move Silently of +10
Plus the distraction bonus, if any

Edit: Oh, and Bluff +19 for the communication with Wyk (pretending they aren't planning this) and acting as if she isn't planning on slipping out the door once he starts moving around. I don't know if it's needed, but thought I'd throw it out anyway. 
[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2005)

Krikit waves his hand at the spilled drink, causing it to vanish in a small shower of green sparkles.  He raises an eyebrow at the antics of the previously restrained Bauriar.  "Actually," he observes, "she did say he was unpredictable.  Maybe he's just in a good mood, what with all our loot and a new flying ship added to his coffers."

[OOC: Prestidigitation to clean the table.  I'm sure I misspelled Wyk's race name. ]


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

The plan works perfectly, Elandra rushing to try to minimise the mess made by the tea and then halting in flustered confusion as it is cleaned up by Krikit's dweomer. She then spins to face Wyk, making desperate calming gestures and trying to get a word in edgeways. The whole performance gives Vaerhia a large window of opportunity that she utilises to slip into the hallway. At the far end, just rounding the corner, she can see the two rearmost of the messenger's guards.

 Meanwhile Elandra, still flustered and anguished, cuts in with "of course the messenger doesn't fit in with what I've told you! That's because it's not in Emenukaris' best interests to have you believe that he's the evil sod I know him to be. If you can't see through a beau-nasty as obvious as that Dainan bastard, you've got Buckley's chance of keeping your head around Emenukaris himself."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk makes a great show of getting himself under control. "So I take it you suggest we do not accept the invitation?"


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

"Yes," Elandra answers simply, visibly calming down. "That would be my reccomendation."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 9, 2005)

"Perhaps," Estariel suggests, apparently oblivious to the byplay between Wik and Vaerhia preceding the disturbance, "we could respond in kind - send an envoy, rather than all walking into the spider's parlour together?  If he's baiting a trap, he's less likely to spring it when he can only catch one or two... and it gives us a chance to see him for ourselves."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Wyk*

"A very interesting suggestion Estariel, an envoy of our own might be good. It would at least give us some additional information." He continues to pace.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 10, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

Eclaiyan chuckles aloud as he eyes Vaerhia slipping out of the room, and bounds backwards into a handstand as Wyk bolts towards Elandra.  He descends from the handstand  once Elandra gets a word in, and saunters towards a wall, leans against it, and watches the parley.

*"So Elandra, what do you think would happen to us if we did accept the offer?  What are you so afraid of?"*


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2005)

Krikit smiles oddly at Estariel's spider metaphor, but remains quiet to hear Elandra's response.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 10, 2005)

"Hold a moment, milord Dainan," Vaerhia calls, trusting the voices in the room to cover her voice from Elandra's hearing as she moves forward and around the corner.

"I wish to ask a question of you, and apologize for our... hostess' abrupt manner. Let it be known that we don't all share it."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2005)

"I don't know what would happen," Elandra shrugs. "And I suppose, if you're inclined to take the offer, I can't do anything much to stop you. If you think it doesn't matter much what kind of a basher he is, that's your choice - much as I might not like it. But if you don't believe what I've told you about him, I'd ask you to just go out into the streets for a little while. Just wander around and look at the people here. Talk to them maybe. Try and find out a little about what life's like here. Then think about the fact that he's the one who rules this place, and ask yourself what that says about him. Then ask yourself if you want to go to dinner with the sod." 

 Finishing her speech, Eladra sighs, deflating a little, and sits down, picking up her tea once more. To those who are paying attention to the way events are running with regard to Vaerhia, it seems imminent that Elandra will notice she's gone, whatever that might mean. 

 * * *

 Vaerhia's shout arrests Dainan's progress, and he turns to face the succubus with a polite smile and a slight bow. "I thank you, good lady. The sentiment is much appreciated. I am used to the disagreeable nature of miss Elandra, but it is a pleasure to know that not all her guests share her temperament. What would you ask of me?"


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 11, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Well, that actually seems like a really good idea.  What do you guys say we get out there and check the place out, find out what its really like around here?"*


----------



## JimAde (Nov 11, 2005)

Krikit nods.  "Sounds good to me."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk nods in agreement to his fellows, but holds up a hand and turns to their hostess. "Elandra, I am sorry for my dramtics, I guess I'm just a little unused to such treatment and perhaps I have spent too much time around melodramatic hero petitioners back in Ysgard. What would you like to gain from all this? What would be the best posible outcome from all this?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 11, 2005)

Vaerhia smiles and returns the slight bow, mentally cursing the fact that time did not allow her to conduct this meeting more diplomatically, nor to find a way to get rid of the guards for a time to talk, but her presence would no doubt be missed shortly. She moves closer, showing no sign of her thoughts on the surface.

"Unfortunately, time does not allow me any other choice, so I will come to the point." She sighs and gestures gently the way she came, her smile inviting Dainan's understanding that perhaps Elandra likes Vaerhia little better than the envoy. "Before you were so rudely treated by our reluctant hostess, was there somewhat other you wished to speak with us about, before dinner this night? It seemed so, from your words."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2005)

"Well," Elandra muses, "it isn't really about what I want. As a cleric of this Ministry, I'm vowed to help anybody who needs it and is prepared to accept it. I saw that you lot could probably use a helping hand, so that's about the story up to here. So as far as I have an aim here, I guess it's pretty much just to see that you don't come to a sticky end." 

 * * *

 Dainan's eyes flicker almost imperceptibly to the guards on either side of him, and then look significantly back at Vaerhia. "Ah, my apologies for leading you to trouble yourself like this. I merely would have liked to have a less constrained conversation with you, it was not that there was anything else in particular."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 13, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Well, let's get started then.  No time like the present!"*

Eclaiyan pushes his back off the wall and begins to walk towards the door, checking back over his shoulder to see if anyone is following.

He adds, *"Elandra, I hope your offer will still be standing when we return?"*


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 13, 2005)

Elandra nods. "Yes, of course. Well, so long as you haven't been making other alliances that might go against our interests here, anyway. I mean... I'd like to trust you completely, but fact is I don't know you and so I'd be pretty addle-coved to do that without making sure of myself." There is more than a hint of sadness in her last words, and as she finishes she finishes the last of her tea and, over the cup, her eyes flicker across the group members and plainly take in, with little real surprise, the absence of Vaerhia. She says nothing more.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 14, 2005)

Krikit rises and bows deeply to Elandra with his right hand on his heart.  "You can rest assured, my lady, that you have my sincere gratitude and affection.  I will keep your desires in mind at all times in dealings here."  He turns on his heel and follows Eclaiyan.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala pushes herself away from the wall with grunt.

"I thought that they would never stop talking," she mutters under her breath. After a moment she adds, "Suppose. She does _seem_ nice enough.

At the door she pauses to add her thanks to those of the others. She talks to her feet mostly, and her head ducks nervously as she speaks. She mumbles so badly its hard to say exactly what she did say.

She follows the others out of the room, ducking automatically as she passes through the door.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk rises with the others, "Lady, you made mention of some basic equipment we might borrow earlier. Is that offer still open?"


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 15, 2005)

"You'll be able to borrow some basics from our armoury here - foe what that's worth, it's not exactly big - if you take the job, or if you're otherwise doing something we want to support. Sorry, but I'm not going to hand out arms to you without knowing for sure as to what you're going to be doing with them. Anyway, unless I'm way off the mark you cutters know pretty well how to handle yourselves. You shouldn't have any real problems with the locals, so long as you don't go picking fights."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 15, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

Eclaiyan opens the door and strides out, glancing up to check the weather as he goes.  He looks around once he's clear of the door to provide the other's plenty of room to get out, looking for anything of note, such as direction of crowds or any major establishments.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala is not surprised. In her experience, no one ever gave anyone something for nothing. And anyone who did wanted something, they jus' wasn't telling yet.

But still somewhat overawed by the company she has found herself in, Minala keeps her thoughts between herself and Kandeen.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Dainan's eyes flicker almost imperceptibly to the guards on either side of him, and then look significantly back at Vaerhia. "Ah, my apologies for leading you to trouble yourself like this. I merely would have liked to have a less constrained conversation with you, it was not that there was anything else in particular."




Vaerhia nods and smiles almost apologetically. "My apologies to you for disturbing you - I don't wish to hold you up." She sighs dramatically. "It is a pity that we couldn't have had a more... congenial meeting. I thank you for delivering your message, and wish you a good day, Envoy Dainan."

Even as she speaks, she uses her innate ability to project her thoughts to the envoy's mind. _The guards – yes, unfortunately I can do little against them here and now, although it would be child’s play to cloud their minds at any other time._ Her mental voice is rife with dark humor. _But it matters not. Perhaps we could meet, say, a short time hence at a location more neutral and conductive for discussion?_


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 17, 2005)

Dainan bows deeply once more. "Indeed, a great shame. I hope that you may accept my master's invitation, and perhaps we can talk at more length. Good day for now, and whatever happens I hope your stay in Hopeless is a pleasant one." As he speaks, then turns and allows himself to be escorted from the premises, he sends a simple reply to Vaerhia over the telepathic link she has established. _That would be ideal. There is a tavern - the Spat Tooth - near here. We will attract little attention there. Go to the end of this street, turn right, and it lies perhaps fifty yards further, on your left. I will meet you there in fifteen minutes._

 As he starts to walk away, near the end of his message, Vaerhia hears that the group seems to be exiting the room in which they were talking to Elandra.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 17, 2005)

"Ah," Krikit says, spotting Vaerhia.  "There you are, dear lady.  I was wondering what had happened to you.  Care to join us?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 17, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Ah," Krikit says, spotting Vaerhia.  "There you are, dear lady.  It appears Elandra will graciously allow us to borrow a few tools while we acquaint ourselves with our surroundings.  Care to visit the armory?"




OOC: Only if we're acting in her interests.  Until we agree to do something she wants, I think the armoury is off-limits...? /OOC


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2005)

OOC: Yup. Elandra has pretty much stated that you can use the Ministry's armoury if you ally with them, but otherwise there's no way she's going to arm you. Of course, Krikit can just lie about this if that was your aim.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

OOC: Nope, just a misunderstanding.  I thought she was willing to lend us a few basics regardless.  My mistake.  Of course, Krikit could have gotten it wrong, too.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Ah," Krikit says, spotting Vaerhia.  "There you are, dear lady.  I was wondering what had happened to you.  Care to join us?"




"Oh, I just _had_ to find somewhere to clean my dress - a little of Wyk's drink splattered on it. And I just _hate_ confrontations," Vaerhia says breezily, waving it away. 

"Where are you going so I know if I wish to accompany you?" She smiles and raises an inquiring eyebrow.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

Gesturing toward Eclaiyan, Krikit says, "Our friend here is leading the way."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 19, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Well, we were actually just going out to check out the town, your know, get a feel for the way things really are around here.  On that note, I'm pretty sure we can trust Elandra, but  even still, I'm not about to just throw in my chips with her until I know its a step in the right direction - towards getting us out of here, that is.  Unless you've got something pressing Vaerhia, we could probably use your help in what I've decided to call our 'reconaissance mission'.  Any objections to that title?"* Eclaiyan doesn't wait for a response when he answers, *"Good!  Let's get rolling then."*

OOC:  Anything of interest in the immediate surrounding outdoor area?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 19, 2005)

Outside the Ministry lies pretty much the same scene that the group passed through on their way through. Beyond the clean, elegant building of the Ministry itself the street is squalid and gloomy, the wan light of the sun mostly blocked by the ramshackle buildings that lean heavily over the narrow street on both sides. This street leads nowhere except to the Ministry at its end and to a few private dwellings on each side, and as such isn't busy. A woman empties a bucket of some dark, suspect liquid from a first floor window and it sloshes down through the cobbles before draining through the grate just in front of the Ministry, leaving a dark, wet trail halfway down the street. At the far end of the street two scruffy and malnourished children are chasing an equally scruffy and malnourished cat. The street that this one intersects with is considerably busier, and a steady flow of pedestrian traffic can be seen going to and fro.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala pauses on the landing to consider the town in front of her. 

"I have been here before in a way. I have lived my whole life in reflections of this place. But this place is worse. It is not a place to get caught in. Its snares are subtle and strong. Emenukaris himself is probably trapped here in ways even he is not truely aware of."

"I have no wish to lose my things. The armour and necklace in particular cost me dear in blood and sweat. But if I had my way, I would take Elandra's offer and leave here for Signil as soon as is possible."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2005)

*Wyk*

"Yes, this is not a place I would come on holiday. This close to the bloodwar there are too many plots afoot around every corner. The sooner we are away the better off we'll be." Wyk's playful demenor has changed somewhat. He is more alert and focused, tense and ready for action.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 20, 2005)

Vaerhia fluffs her hair, looking around for a mirror, and sighs.

"There are plots around every corner whether you are in Sigil or the Abyss itself," she says matter-of-factly. "The only difference is if you know it or not."

She shrugs. "At any rate, I may have a source of information not far from here, and we may be better served if I pursue that lead while others scout. Anyone wish to accompany me?" She smiles winningly, and proceeds to pick her way carefully down the alley.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Wyk*

Of course Wyk follows Vaerhia enjoying the view from behind as the scenery is otherwise so bland.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 21, 2005)

Krikit clears his throat.  "Well, while they _check their sources_, perhaps the rest of us can have a look around," he says wryly.  "But first..." He mutters under his breath and passes his hands over his own chest.  There is a brief flare of pale green which is quickly gone.  "All right, I'm ready," he says briskly.

Casting Mage Armor on myself.  AC now 17 in gnome form, 20 otherwise.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Indeed, Krikit.  Let's check around elsewhere."*  Eclaiyan begins to follow Vaerhia and Wyk as long as necessary to get to a point where the groups can split directions, and then begins to head off in the opposite (or as close to the opposite) direction as the couple.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

OOC: That means Vaerhia and Wyk are forking right at the end of the street, to go towards the inn where Vaerhia has arranged to meet Dainan. Eclaiyan and Krikit are going left at the junction. So I just need to know which way Estariel and Minala will be going.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala watches her new found companions stride across the open space in front of the building and off into the town. They seem confident of their ability to handle anything that comes their way. They seem knowledgable about the world at large. Minala is neither. Her great strength has served her well in the past. But it also brings attention, usually unwanted.  Minala's companions seem unconcerned about the kind of attention they may receive while wandering the streets of the town. Minala is more wary. She has no wish to become the mark of one of the inhabitants of this place.

Minala has no wish to stay here in Hopeless. She has no interest in exploring it without some specific purpose. She finds herself a sunny spot by the door and settles down to wait. The stones at her back are warm. Minala is happy.

Soon enough she will be noticed. That tends to happen when you are 8 feet tall, strong enough to wrestle bears and possessing tusks. Probably by the street kids that are always to be found in places such as this, if this place is anything like the places Minala has lived. Then the word will get around, and if anyone really wants to find her, they can do so here. Sitting in the sun, the huge stones warming her back. The door to sanctuary close by. For Minala has come to think of this place as a sanctuary already.

"If there had been a place like this anywhere where I have lived, I think I would have liked to work for them," she says quietly to herself. But in truth, she can't really see them accepting her. "Yes, they would have you. _You are_ beautiful and clever. But _I am_ street trash," she whispers softly.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 30, 2005)

With Minala remaining sat by the entrance to the Ministry, the rest of the group splits into two groups and sets off, with Eclaiyan, Estariel and Krikit going one way down the road that intersects the one leading tp the ministry, and Wyk and Vaerhia going the other way down that same road. 

 The street is quite crowded, and the people who go by are, as a rule, dirty, poorly dressed and very thin. Clearly the standard of living here tends to be low. Many appear to be tieflings, and more than a few appear to be half fiends. There's even a fairly substantial representation of the lower orders, at least, of true fiends. 

 Turning right as they come on to the larger street, Wyk and Vaerhia find themselves on a long, cobbled street. Various shops line both sides as well as many private dwellings, and a little way down the street on the left is a sign proclaiming the Spat Tooth - apparently a tavern of some kind. Vaerhia of course recognises the name as the one of which Dainan told her. As they draw nearer they can both see where the name comes from; the building is shaped a little like a molar, chewing side up, and is made of some chalky white substance that looks like bone - or tooth enamel. A beetle-like creature stands upright on either side of the door, each one about the size of a man and clutching a wicked looking trident in one hand. Their bulbous eyes survey the passers-by with utter hatred and contempt, and they are accordingly given something of a wide berth. 

 Eclaiyan, Estariel, and Krikit, meanwhile, find themselves headed back in the rough direction of Emenukaris' castle, though there are many possible turnings they could take down side streets. The general air of the surroundings and the crowds seems to become slightly more pleasant towards the castle, though they're never really anything more or less than disgusting. Still, among unwashed and poorly nourished crowds there is, here, a slightly higher proportion of visibly wealthier pedestrians, dressed in finery and always with a number of well-muscled guards.

Goddess:
[sblock]You recognise the two guards outside the inn as Mezzoloths. Mezzoloths are the standard heavy infantry of a Yugoloth army, or any other army that's wealthy enough to buy their services from their superiors. They're not terribly bright, but they're fearsome foes in close combat and like all fiends possess some inherent magical ability too.

 Also, not sure how au fait you are with the Planescape setting; if 'Yugoloth' doesn't mean much to you then let me know and I'll tell you what Vaerhia knows about them.[/sblock]

JimAde:
[sblock]As you walk along you suddenly realise that a small boy has just tried to pick pocket you. He was disappointed of course - you didn't have anything. He's already making to slip back into the crowd.

 Not that you have to do anything about it, but if you want to you'd better do it quickly or he'll be gone.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 30, 2005)

Krikit chuckles a little nervously.  "Some kid just tried to pick my pocket," he explains.  Then he shouts at the boy's retreating back, "Hey son, if you find anything let me know, won't you?"  He looks around at the crowd a bit tensely.  "All right, I get why they call this place Hopeless.  It looks like the gods have chosen it as their dumping ground.  Why don't we have a little surreptitious peek at the castle?  See if they've moved the ship yet."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 30, 2005)

As they walk, Vaerhia lets her form slip back into her natural one. _Knowledge of my heritage might dissuade some from thinking of violence, given my appearance and dress - and as for those that are powerful enough for my heritage to count against me – well, often they have means of seeing what one truly is regardless, and ‘tis better to deal with them upfront._

When the Spat Tooth comes into sight, she smiles with satisfaction. “That’s it,” she says to Wyk. A frown briefly passes over her face as she notes the guards on the door. “Mezzoloths,” she mutters in disgust to Wyk, but places a careless half-smile on her face and continues to approach regardless.

[sblock=Eluvan]I'm fairly familiar with Planescape - and quite familiar with the Blood War and fiends.  Thanks though - and I'll keep the offer in mind should you bring out something I don't know![/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 1, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

Eclaiyan peers back over his shoulder at the boy, trying to discern which one it was, though paying little mind if that's even possible. *"Sounds fine to me, Krikit, though I wonder if they could have moved the ship in such a short time. Let's head there anyway."*  He turns down a street leading more-so in the direction of the castle.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk walks boldly beside Vaerhia exuding confidence not only because it is his natural state, but in hopes of dissuading the locals from bothering them. As they notice the Mezzoloths, he speaks, "Without weapons I'll be hard pressed to take one of them if it comes to that. Let us hope that diplomacy will be enough."  The admission obviously pains him.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2005)

The two Mezzoloths pay no real mind to Wyk and Vaerhia as they approach the door, other than to regard them with the same loathing that they do everything else. The beetle-like things radiate an almost palpable menace, but they make no move to intercept the Bariaur and Succubus as they step through into the common room of the inn. Inside the atmosphere is dingy. The lighting is dim, the air is hot and stuffy, and the place is filled with smoke. Reclining on some cushions on the other side of the room is a group of five unsavoury humanoids all smoking large water pipes. The smoke smells strongly of cinnamon. 

 The other patrons of the inn are scattered about, seated at the tables or standing at the bar. If anything, the patrons are even more dubious in character than the people walking the street outside. There are still a few minutes remaining until the agreed time at which Vaerhia was to meet Dainan, and he is not yet present. 

* * * 

 Eclaiyan, Krikit and Estariel, meanwhile, weave their way through the streets and come quite quickly to the open courtyard in front of the castle. From here they should be able to see the place where the ship crashed into the wall - just around the left corner of the castle from their current perspective at its front - but, astonishingly, there is no evidence whatsoever that the ship was ever there. It's entirely gone, and the wall appears much as it must have before the damage to it was ever done.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 2, 2005)

Krikit raises his eyebrows and whistles appreciatively.  "I'm impressed.  How do you suppose they managed that?" he asks noone in particular.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 4, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Don't know, but I guess this means that if our gear was still on the ship, it's certainly gone now.  Now where could it have gone..."* Eclaiyan starts twisting at the waist, looking on the ground behind him, jokingly. *"Well, Do you suppose they took it inside somehow?"*

OOC:  What's the guard situation like outside the castle?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

Two guards are stationed the base of the wide flight of steps that leads up to the imposing font gate of the fortress, one on each side. Both are humanoid, and look very well-equipped. They're obviously well disciplined, standing perfectly straight and watching everything vigilantly and impassively.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 6, 2005)

Vaerhia looks about the room and sniffs at the cinnamon-scented smoke, wondering idly which drug it was. Without hesitating, she leads Wyk toward an unoccupied table. “We have a few minutes before the time agreed upon,” she whispers to Wyk. She doesn’t mention who, assuming that Wyk would have already made the connection.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 6, 2005)

"Hmm.  Maybe the back door will be a little friendlier," Krikit suggests.  "Let's go have a look."

[OOC: Basically I think we should just "case" the whole place before doing anything.  Then we can bring useful information back to the others.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk positions himself next to the table moving a chair out of the way. "What do you think of our companions? I don't think I'd want to tangle with that elephant woman. She's built like a behemoth."


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala sits in the tepid sunshine contentedly watching the comings and goings in the open area in front of the mission for lost causes. Hopeless is a lost cause in Minala's humble opinion. And for that reason the fact that mission continues to try impresses her deeply. Few people, in her experience, give a damn about the misfortunate.

Not much happens. Which is why Minala is so contented. The last few days have been a little too much and have left Minala feeling a little rung out. She sighs softly and idly wonders how the others are going.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 8, 2005)

"Physical strength is only one aspect of a person," Vaerhia says with a smile to Wyk. "The girl seems weak-minded. Have you not noted how she speaks to herself? She should be easy to manage if needed." She waves away Wyk's concern over Minala. "Personally, I would be more concerned with, say, Krikit or our celestial friend. It is those with the intelligence to be dangerous that concern me." The succubus shrugs. "But I feel that the rest of the group may be trustworthy enough... at least until we recover our items. I doubt any of us will be able to do so alone, thus we need to work together for a time." Vaerhia smiles wryly to herself. _Including, unfortunately, me. Ah well… Rhalen will no doubt still be there when I finally get back to Sigil,_ She thinks. "But tell me - what do you think of our other companions, besides the elephant girl?”


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk smiles his wicked smile. "Such strange bedfellows they are. I can't help liking the Gnome shapechanger fellow. Eclaiyan and I clashed a bit, but maybe that's because we are too much alike. I think he'll be a stalwart enough companion once he gets a grasp of the larger picture. Estariel seems an okay sort, just a little lost." He gives Vaerhia an appraising look, "and you fair lady, what to make of you? A beauty beyond compare, but also the most dangerous among us I suspect. Finally, there is Wyk--a hard head and a strong back, but maybe I have a role to play as well. What do we all look like to you behind those lovey eyes."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, perhaps, it is just as Minala is settling comfortably and enjoying her moment of peace that she is disturbed. The woman - if she can be called that - is visible from Minala's perspective as soon as she steps down the side street. She is built powerfully buit elegantly, every proportion seeming mathematically perfect, and she is dressed in extravagant velvet attire that displays her figure whilst clearly allowing extensive mobility. Her face is beautiful, but it is a hard, cold and proud beauty. A bow is slung over one shoulder, and a sword hangs at her waist. She walks with a gait that bespeaks absolute confidence and authority. The reason her claim to womanhood could be disputed is her obviously supernatural nature. Her eyes glow red, and large feathery wings are folded neatly across her back. As she approaches down the narrow street her gaze is fixed on Minala.

 * * *

  Eclaiyan, Krikit and Estariel, meanwhile, make a circuit of the fortress. Other than the main gate, two other entrances are obvious; one that is clearly meant for wagons and coaches, a portcullis through which a closed, paved courtyard can be seen. It is guarded in like manner to the front gate. At the rear of the fort is a much smaller and less prominent opening, apparently used by the servants. It is guarded like the other gates, but it does not seem locked or secured. A fairly constant stream of servants, tradesmen and petty messengers go in and out through the simple wooden door, watched but rarely obstructed by the guards. 

OOC:
[sblock]Knowledge: the Planes for Minala to identify the 'woman' approaching her - but seeing as she doesn't have it, that's a moot point.  
 She has one round's worth of actions, if she wants them, before the stranger reaches her. 

 * * * 

 Goddess, Scotley - you guys seem to be getting on nicely for now, so I'll let you chatter a little while longer before I butt in.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala watches the 'woman' approach out of the corner of her eye until it is obvious that there is no point in evasion. Minala seems to have got the woman's attention. The key to Minala's survival has always been to remain unnoticed, inobtrusive and out of mind of those with power. This new development unsettles her. Minala considers remaining seated, a posture of casual indifference. But Minala gets the feeling that whatever this woman has in mind, it won't be deflected by any posturning on Minala's part. And if the woman is trouble, Minala would rather be on her feet  to meet it. 

Minala climbs to her feet and turns to look at the new arrival. She is nothing like any of the others Minala has seen so far on the streets of Hopeless. The woman is more like her companions from the prison barge, full of confidence and unafraid to show it. Minala has only met two others like that. The woman fromthe snactuary, and the man from the castle. If forced to choose which one this woman is from, Minala would have to go with the castle.

Minala considers a dash for the doors, but then dismisses it. _Stay out of mind and out of trouble,_ Hissisk used to say. _But if trouble does have you squarely in its thoughts, deal with it,_ he used to conclude. Of course, 'dealing with it' is what got the old rogue killed. In the end, its more stubborn pride than anything that keeps her where she is. And she always has her claws.

When the woman gets to within speaking distance, Minala nods in greeting.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

The stranger approaches Minala confidently, ignoring utterly the two Celestial Ministry guards that stand nearby. They give a glance at Minala as the woman approaches, as if to ask if she needs aid. 

 The strange woman ignores them utterly, but returns Minala's nod of greeting and smiles. "Good day. Your companions and yourself seem to have caused quite a stir with your arrival. Do you mind if I join you?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala gives the guards a tiny smile of thanks, but shakes her head slightly to say that she is all right for the moment. But secretly a thrill runs down her back. She has never had anyone as impressive looking as the guards offer to watch out for her.

At the strange womans request, Minala nods. She steps aside to make room in the small patch of sunlight that remains.

"No. Not at all," Minala responnds, trying not to sound too common, but at the same time trying to avoid looking like she is putting on airs.

"I'm sure that the poeple at the Celestial Ministry won't mind. They seem very nice." Its clumsy enough that even Minala recognises it is clumsy. But she wants this strange regal looking woman to know that Minala is not completely on her own. Minala gestures for the woman sit.

"What are people saying?"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

The strange woman smiles, nodding a gracious thanks, and sits down next to Minala against the stones of the Ministry. She pays no mind to her unsubtle reference to the Ministry guards, but merely bows her head slightly and introduces herself. "I am Imthael, by the way. It is a very great pleasure to make your acquaintance. You have Emenukaris' court in uproar - half the courtiers see you as a threat to be eliminated, and half of them seem to think you're just what they need to achieve their own goals. His lordship-" is there perhaps a slight tone of mockery in her voice as she gives him that title? - "seems to be reserving judgement for the time being."


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 10, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Hmm...seems like it might be pretty easy to get inside if we really wanted to... I guess we could either try to get in now or wait for the others, what do you think Krikit?."*

OOC:  How many stories high is it?  Is there any traffic coming in or out of any of the other entrances?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

OOC: Tyler, if you check my post #192 you'll find the results of the check around the keep - I jumped ahead to try to keep things moving smoothly.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 12, 2005)

“I? The most dangerous?” Vaerhia laughs, and gazes at Wyk with merriment in her eyes. “Only to the unwary, dear one. As for what I think of the others, well… our ‘gnome’ friend mentioned being on the wrong end of a political disagreement. I can’t help but wonder at the details of such a misstep. Is he that inept, or did he simply choose the losing side? One wonders.” She smiles slightly. “I also feel that there is more to our celestial friend than first appears – were he an average member of his race, he most likely wouldn’t be here. Of course, that goes for me as well.” She gazes slyly at Wyk as she says the last.

“As for our fire genasi* friend Eclaiyan - if I’m not mistaken on his race – he seems to find himself amusing. We shall see if he’s more than talk. And I already discussed the elephant-girl. Most of them seem to be Clueless, for all that some have planar heritage. And that leads us to you,” She studies Wyk with a faint half-smile. “A strong back, yes…” She lets her gaze trail over him before returning to his eyes, “…as well as other things, but I somehow doubt that hard head comment. Like the rest of us, I am sure there is more to you than meets the eye.” 


*I would guess that I can make the Knowledge check DC on this, if it hasn’t already been mentioned – if not, let me know and I will edit.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2005)

*Wyk*

"So we are in agreement that our companions need our more knowledgeable guidence to stay out of trouble."  He glances at the door. "How should we play this meeting? What do we hope to gain. I for one would like to get a few coins back so we could be a drink."


----------



## doghead (Dec 13, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> ... "I am Imthael, by the way. It is a very great pleasure to make your acquaintance. You have Emenukaris' court in uproar - half the courtiers see you as a threat to be eliminated, and half of them seem to think you're just what they need to achieve their own goals. His lordship-" is there perhaps a slight tone of mockery in her voice as she gives him that title? - "seems to be reserving judgement for the time being."




Minala clamps her mouth closed to enssure that she doesn't blurt out the first thing that comes to mind. She lets her mind work through what Imthael has told her. After a moment she responds.

"Nice to meet you, Imthael. Everyone calls me Minala."

There is another short silence.

"What do you think we are?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 13, 2005)

"More information on 'his Lordship' and if or how we can get our items back - that is the main goal, I believe. However, we can't just come right out and ask that. We should let our host set the tone of the meeting - and, we can also find out, perhaps, what motive the Lord has to invite us to dinner tonight." Vaerhia lets her gaze drift about the room subtly, keeping an eye on the other patrons. "Any information we might infer from the conversation will be more than we know now, of course."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Wyk*

"It should be interesting to meet this self styled lord of 'Hopeless'. I'm not sure who would want to rule such a place."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 13, 2005)

"Just because Hopeless isn't to our taste doesn't mean it isn't just what he wanted." Vaerhia smiles at Wyk. "If there's one thing that holds true in all the multiverse, it is that people have different tastes. And besides," She chuckles softly, "perhaps he sees this as just a stepping-stone to ruling somewhere else - and from there, to ruling, say, some layer of Hell or the Abyss. Not likely for most - but then, I haven't heard tell what race this lord is, so who knows?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Wyk*

"Indeed you are right there is no accounting for taste. Such a dreery place could be paradise to some. I like to think I know beauty when I see it," he adds looking pointedly at his companion.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

At that moment Dainan steps through the door. He's alone, and looks somehow perfectly confortable and at home in these dingy surroundings. He approaches the table where Vaerhia and Wyk sit, and smiles a greeting to them both. "Good day to you. Can I perhaps get you a drink before I sit down? 

* * *

"What do I think? Imthael muses. "Well, truth be told, I'm not completely sure. That's why I came to talk to you, I suppose. Certainly, though, I do hope our relationship can be friendly. That reminds me... I brought you something. A token of friendship, you might say." Smiling, she reaches into a pouch at her belt and produces a small, beautifully carved box of some dark wood. The decoration is intricate, but whimsical, seeming to represent nothing in particular. She holds it out to Minala, smiling pleasantly.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*

Minala finds herself reaching out to accept the gift before she realises what she is doing and checks the motion.

"Its beautiful," she says, withdrawing her hand. "I can't take it."

Minala shoves her hands under her legs. She looks around at the town around them.

"I hope that our relationship can be friendly too. But like you said, Hopeless is a dangerous place for us. I think I should be careful about who I trust. At least until I know more about them. I hope that you understand.

"Can I ask you something? Are you a demon?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 14, 2005)

Vaerhia gives Wyk a promising smile at his complement, before turning to greet Dainan. "Ah, a drink... would be excellent, thank you for offering."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Imthael shrugs at Minala's refusal of her gift, her expression still friendly but a little disappointed. "Very well. I shan't insist, though I am sorry. 'Tis but a small trinket, and one I think you might enjoy." Still, she regretfully puts the box back into her belt pouch. 

 At Minala's question, she chuckles. It is surprising how genuine the sound seems - not at all sinister, despite the woman's rather dubious demeanour in so many other ways. "A demon? No. If I did not know you spoke in ignorance, I could be _very_ offended by such a remark." Her eyes - her disturbing, red eyes - twinkle with mirth. "A demon indeed... my dear, I'm a Baatezu. A Devil, to you. Of the order known  commonly as Erinyes, if you were wondering. And if that makes you doubt my intentions then - well, good, it would be wise to. But in this case, I do not believe you will find that our interests clash."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk reluctantly takes his eyes off Vaerhia and smiles at Dainan, "Thank you, I'd love one."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Dainan just nods politely, and goes to the bar to order. He returns a few minutes later with three glasses of some kind of dark liquid. Judging by the quantity in which it's served, and the style of the glasses, it seems to be something akin to wine. He takes a seat and sets the glasses down. The drink smells spicy and volatile, almost acidic, and has a distinctive, sharp taste with rich, complex undertones of exotic spices. "A local specialty, made from the grapes of Emenukaris' own vineyards," Dainan says with a satisfied air, taking a long sip of his own drink. "So," he says, looking at each of the two in turn as if measuring them. "I am glad that we could meet. Tell me, have you been through Hopeless before?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wyk*

"First time down this way."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 14, 2005)

Vaerhia sips the drink with a satisfied smile on her face before looking back at Dainan. 

"This is my first visit as well," she says with a smile.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Imthael shrugs at Minala's refusal of her gift, her expression still friendly but a little disappointed. "Very well. I shan't insist, though I am sorry. 'Tis but a small trinket, and one I think you might enjoy." Still, she regretfully puts the box back into her belt pouch.




Minala regretfully watches as Imthael puts away the box. It was really a beautiful box. Minala sighs.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> At Minala's question, she chuckles. It is surprising how genuine the sound seems - not at all sinister, despite the woman's rather dubious demeanour in so many other ways. "A demon? No. If I did not know you spoke in ignorance, I could be _very_ offended by such a remark." Her eyes - her disturbing, red eyes - twinkle with mirth. "A demon indeed... my dear, I'm a Baatezu. A Devil, to you. Of the order known  commonly as Erinyes, if you were wondering. And if that makes you doubt my intentions then - well, good, it would be wise to. But in this case, I do not believe you will find that our interests clash."




Minala is a little taken aback by the woman's, or more appropriately, the devil's honesty. It does, however, goes some way towards dispelling some of the doubts that Minala has about the stranger.

"I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend you. I have, it seems, been living on the planes for all my life, but I know very little about them. I don't really know what the difference between a devil and demon is. I don't really know where we are, or understand how we got here.

"I don't really know much at all."

Minala sighs again and wonders how she could have got so far through life and learnt so little. I wasn't really necessary she supposes. And there were always more pressing concerns, like finding her next meal, or staying out of trouble.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Dainan nods. "So how do you like our town?" he asks with a wry smile. "You're very much the big news right now around here, but I wonder how much you realise of the impact your arrival has had? It's not every day we get a group of strangers crashing in here - a group completely unaligned to any of the local power groups, and yet with the wherewithal and power to potentially influence local events quite substantially. I hope I do guess right? You have no prior attachments to those operating in Hopeless? Of course, if you did, I doubt you'd tell me." He chuckles to himself and takes another drink.

* * *

 Imthael looks across at Minala. "Do you regret that? Do you wish you were better informed? Or is innocence bliss?"


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> *"Hmm...seems like it might be pretty easy to get inside if we really wanted to... I guess we could either try to get in now or wait for the others, what do you think Krikit?."*




Krikit shakes his head.  "I think we should consult with the others before we do anything.  It would be unfair to risk raising the alarm and possibly scuttling their options without checking first."  He looks around the square in front of the castle again and says, "Perhaps we should get back.  I've seen enough to know we're going to need a sponsor if we intend to get out of here.  I think we should take the job offer."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2005)

*Wyk*

In response to Dainan's question about the town Wyk answers, "I've been worse places."  Wyk takes a drink, "Very nice drink thank you." He squares his shoulders and looks Dainan in the eye. "Let me put my cards on the table. I'm not much for subtilty and beating around the bush. We didn't come here by choice. I don't think those who captured us intended for us to end up here either. We have an offer to leave immediately and go back to sigil. Many of us are inclined to take that offer and leave your fair city. However, a few of us, myself in particular would like to find out just why we were taken and get our possession back." He takes another drink and continues, "I don't know what your boss has in mind, but we don't really want to upset things here. If he would prefer we not make trouble we'd be more than happy to take our gear and any information he can give us about our captors and be out of town within the hour. That should maintain the status quo and keep him happy. If that can't be arranged then we'll have to stay around a while. Our very presence could cause all manner of trouble around here."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 15, 2005)

Vaerhia raises an eyebrow in surprise at the bluntness of Wyk's reply, but says nothing. She watches Dainan, obviously waiting for him to react. A small half-smile of amusment curves her lips.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> In response to Dainan's question about the town Wyk answers, "I've been worse places."  Wyk takes a drink, "Very nice drink thank you." He squares his shoulders and looks Dainan in the eye. "Let me put my cards on the table. I'm not much for subtilty and beating around the bush. We didn't come here by choice. I don't think those who captured us intended for us to end up here either. We have an offer to leave immediately and go back to sigil. Many of us are inclined to take that offer and leave your fair city. However, a few of us, myself in particular would like to find out just why we were taken and get our possession back." He takes another drink and continues, "I don't know what your boss has in mind, but we don't really want to upset things here. If he would prefer we not make trouble we'd be more than happy to take our gear and any information he can give us about our captors and be out of town within the hour. That should maintain the status quo and keep him happy. If that can't be arranged then we'll have to stay around a while. Our very presence could cause all manner of trouble around here."




 Dainan nods, seeming to consider Wyk's words, and then after a small pause he reaches into a pocket and removes a small folded cloth. He unfolds it on the table, revealing a hole that must surely reach into an extraplanar space of some sort. He tilts it a little to show Wyk and Vaerhia what lies within. It's a veritable treasure trove, stuffed with items of clearly superior make. Many have obvious magical qualities. In amongst them, both Wyk and Vaerhia are able to pick out their own lost items. Vaerhia's psicrystal emenates a wave of happiness through their mental link as it senses her through the planar divide. 

 After giving them a good look, Dainan folds the cloth in half and places it in front of him on the table. "My lordship also has information on your captors - indeed, he has the captors themselves. They currently reside in his guest quarters, stuffing themselves on his food and romping with his concubines. He has no love for them, and they should be considered a bargaining chip." He considers the two closely. "Now... you see what we can do for you. The question is... what can you do for us? Noninterference in local affairs is a good start, but sadly not enough. My lord has intrigues of his own, and - since you have chosen to be direct, I shall respond in kind - he sees you as a useful tool for their furtherance. Are you willing to work for him?"

OOC for the Castle scouting party:
[sblock]Thanks for clearing that up Tyler! I completely missed your edit. In answer to your OOC questions - the castle looks to be three, perhaps four stories, with towers at each corner and in the centre that reach up somewhat further. There's no steady stream of traffic through the other doors. Nobody enters the front gate while you watch, and only one wagon trundles through the entrance with the portcullis.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 15, 2005)

Vaerhia's eyes narrow slightly as she sees the items, and sends a sense of _soon_ back to the psicrystal before the envoy refolds the cloth. 

While listening to Danian's offer, the succubus taps one long, manucured fingernail against the table in thought. After a moment, she sips her drink and glances at him. "Perhaps some slight clarification is in order. And since everyone else is being so blunt..." she shrugs and her smile turns falsely apologetic for a moment, "I will be as well. I could care less about our captors - I know why I was taken, and who arranged for me to be, and I am in the habit of avenging myself upon the wielder of the sword, not the sword itself. The slavers were just tools, and I care not if I have any hand in their fate. The others may have similarly differing opinions. So - what exactly is the offer? We assist, we get our items back and the slavers? What of us who have no interest in the slavers - would we get an appropriate compensation?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk nods at Vaerhia's comments. "A fair question lady. If I did not make it clear before, please note that I don't have authority to speak for the others. I believe that we can convince them to go along with reasonable offers. I am willing to work to recover my property, but your master needs to know that despite my brusk nature, I am a man of strong moral principles. I would not for example be willing to turn upon Elandra."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Dainan just smiles in response to Vaerhia's wrangling, and Wyk's moral compunctions. "Forget the slavers then, if you do not care for their fate. Concentrate instead on your belongings. What his lordship would have me ask of you should not be onerous, if you undertake it with caution and careful planning, and I do not believe it will offend your moral sense either. He would have you slay a certain Erinyes, known as Imthael, who has proved a thorn in his side for some time now. The bitch presumes on his hospitality and hampers his affairs, all the while hiding like a coward behind the protection of her station as an ambassador. Her diplomatic immunity is no protection against the likes of you, though, if your deeds cannot be traced back to us. You need not fear reprisal from her superiors - she is not important enough to warrant it, but if we were to dispose of her it would be a diplomatic incident. Do you understand?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2005)

*Wyk*

"I hardly see myself as an assassin for hire. I'll have to think about that. Certainly my people have a long history of conflict with devils."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2005)

"No need to think of it as an assassination, if such a term offends your sensibilities. You'd be slaying a Baatezu, something that the good and righteous have taken every opportunity to do since time immemorial. Why get caught up with semantics?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 16, 2005)

Vaerhia purses her lips and listens in silence to Wyk and Danian's verbal fencing, withholding her opinion for the moment.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 17, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

*"Sounds good, let's head back and look for them. Actually, do you think we should look for them, or do you want to just go back to Elandra's and wait?"*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk sighs resinedly, "I won't say it can't be done, but we will of course need the gear up front."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

"Of course," Dainan replies smoothly. "I'd like to think we can introduce a level of trust into our relationship. Give me the word that you'll go ahead with the task, and I'll hand your things over to you right now. I'll even throw in the bag."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2005)

*Wyk*

"You understand that I'll need to consult with the lady here as well as my other companions, before we can commit to anything."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

"Of course. If you wish to gather your companions and confer, I could see about some other business and meet you back here in half an hour or so. How would that be?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk looks to Vaerhia and raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking slightly amused at the byplay between the two males, Vaerhia nods at Wyk's unspoken question. "We will see you then, Danian. It's been a pleasure." She drains her glass and stands.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 19, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> *"Sounds good, let's head back and look for them. Actually, do you think we should look for them, or do you want to just go back to Elandra's and wait?"*



"Head back to Elandra's," Krikit says decisively.  "We'll never be able to find anyone in this place until we know it better."  He heads back the way they came.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 20, 2005)

OOC:[sblock] In the interests of keeping the game moving, I'll assume that Krikit's suggestion meets no opposition from Eclaiyan and that Vaerhia and Wyk are heading back to the Celestial Ministry as well. Hope that's okay.[/sblock]

  Imthael stops mid-sentence, and following her gaze Minala can see Eclaiyan, Estariel and Krikit returning down the street. She smiles and stands up. "These are some of your companions, am I correct? Perhaps you could introduce me?" She says somewhat wryly. Even as the three approach Vaerhia and Wyk also appear at the end of the street, walking towards the Ministry. All five of those approaching can plainly see the woman, and Vaerhia and Wyk both recognise her as an Erinyes devil. She seems to be talking peacefully with Minala.

[sblock]Rolls:

 Knowledge (The Planes) Check for Vaerhia 1d20 [4]+16 = 20 *success*
                                           for Wyk     1d20 [12]+7 = 19 *success*

 Hope it's cool with you guys that I'm making appropriate Knowledge rolls for you. I'll probably do the same with Spot and Listen, if that's cool. Speeds things up a lot. I'm happy for you to roll your own combat dice, or your own dice generally whenever you want to make a check that's not passive, on Invisible Castle if you want to.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

*Wyk*

Whispering to his companion, "This can't be good." He continues forward as if nothing unusual is in evidence.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 21, 2005)

*Eclaiyan*

Eclaiyan follows closely behind Krikit as they make their way back down the streets towards Elandra's.  As they round the corner and see Vaerhia and Wyk, he smiles brightly and waves high above his head.  *"Wyk!  Good to see you and Vaerhia the same as we left you.  What did you happ..guh... wha...?"* He trails off as he gazes down the street at the new woman speaking with Minala, interested.  He follows in behind whomever leads first.


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2005)

*Minala, girl with tusks*



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Imthael stops mid-sentence, and following her gaze Minala can see Eclaiyan, Estariel and Krikit returning down the street. She smiles and stands up. "These are some of your companions, am I correct? Perhaps you could introduce me?" She says somewhat wryly. Even as the three approach Vaerhia and Wyk also appear at the end of the street, walking towards the Ministry.




Minala looks up, somewhat surprised at the rapid return of the others.

"Sure," she responds uncertainly, a little confused by the wry tone. 

_Perhaps it it because she already knows who they are._ Which seems like as good an explanation as any.

"It looks like they are all back," she adds at the appearance of Vaerhia and Wyk.

Minala climbs to her feet and introduces Imthael to her companions as they arrive. She sticks to just their names, as she doesn't really know much more.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 21, 2005)

Imthael smiles politely and nods in demure greeting to each of the newcomers as Minala indicates their name. Even to Vaerhia she shows nothing but courtesy. "I was hoping I'd get the chance to meet you all soon," she says cordially, for all the world as if she was being introduced to some dignitaries at a dinner party.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 21, 2005)

Vaerhia nods to Eclaiyan in response to his interrupted greeting, and flashes a brief smile in greeting at the rest of the group as they approach Minala and the devil. She doesn't show any reaction to Wyk's whispered comment, although he's sure she had heard him. If Vaerhia adheres to the typical hatreds that demons tend to hold as a result of the Blood War, she doesn't show it.

She smiles slightly at Imthael after Minala introduces them. "A pleasure to meet you," she purrs. "There must be very few newcomers here, if we excite so much interest...." Vaerhia raises an eyebrow, inviting the devil to explain. 

[sblock=OOC]I don't mind if the GM rolls the dice - I actually prefer it for most things. I think it moves the game along faster.  

Also, Bluff +19 or Diplomacy +23 to _not_ reveal Vaerhia's hatred for baatezu. [/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Dec 21, 2005)

Krikit raises an eyebrow quizzically at Eclaiyan's reaction, but as he has no chance to question it privately, keeps silent.  He bows politely to Imthael and says, "Well it's always nice to be popular, but if you don't mind my asking, why are you so eager to meet us?"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 21, 2005)

"Well, travellers here aren't so very rare," Imthael replies to Vaerhia and Krikit. "But it's not every day that a group arrives who appear so... malleable. Please understand, I don't mean to be disparaging. But whether they're right or not, that's why people are taking an interest. In any case, eager as I was to make your acquaintance, time's against me. You arrived just as I was coming to the conclusion that I could spare no more time from my other tasks, and I fear that I must be on my way. I hope we'll meet again. At dinner perhaps?" With that Imthael makes a small curtsey and departs.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*Wyk*

Wyk nods pleasantly to Eclaiyan's greeting and even returns a jaunty wave. Once the baatezu departs Wyk will gesture for the others to join him in a sort of huddle. Speaking softly he says, "We were shown the goods that we all lost and informed that the slavers who took us were here. We can get the goods back for a price. Danian, agent of Emenukaris, says we have to kill that Devil," guesturing in the direction of the departing Imthael. "Of course he doesn't want to be blamed for it."


----------



## JimAde (Dec 21, 2005)

Krikit replies testily, "Well isn't that convenient?  But I have a few questions."  He raises his tiny fist and begins to tick off questions on his fingers: "One.  What assurances have we that Emenukaris will return our property if we comply?  Two.  Do we really know that Imthael has done anything to merit being killed?  I don't really think we're in a position to judge anyone based on the vagaries of their appearance.  And three," he says nearly shouting now, "why should we do the bidding of a pompous tin god who has already stolen from us?"  Taking a deep breath and calming slightly he turns to Minala.  "So what did she have to say, anyway," he asks.


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Taking a deep breath and calming slightly he turns to Minala.  "So what did she have to say, anyway," he asks.




Minala considers for a moment.

"She didn't tell me much more than she told you. Ahh ... half the people at the court think you are a danger, the other half think you are ... could be useful. Something like that. She offered me a gift. But I didn't take it. She said that it was wise to be wary."

Minala turns to Wyk.

"You ... er, I want no part in any plan to kill her."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Wyk*

"You raise some good points and for some reason I have qualms as well. As far as assurances, we were offered the goods including the bag of holding they were in up front. Technically, the goods were stolen by the slavers and salvaged by the local 'tin god', I like that phrase for him and I haven't even met him. We don't know that she has done anything wrong. In my youth I'd have considered any of her ilk to be in need of slaying on sight, but I've become a bit less rigid in my thinking in recent years. I certainly don't judge based on appearances."


----------

